# **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability**



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

At long last, what we've all been waiting for:








more info at...
Eurodyne


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Oh man, where's the details/fine print?


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

Its about freakin time!! Here's to Chris Tapp


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*

fukn beautiful


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Vegeta Gti)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgogmogmgomg...that is all.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (coreyj)*

I'm almost speechless... If this really is what they say it is... We are entering a whole new realm.


----------



## Harepower (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (The*Fall*Guy)*

not to rain on the parade, but how does this not fall into the wrong hands/owner? is there some sort of reset to default possibly? 
I'm just imagining the masses having issues that are caused by mistuning (let's face the fact that binary codes are complicated) their cars, running to shops with undiagnosable issues and the rest is hard to figure out.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Harepower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harepower* »_not to rain on the parade, but how does this not fall into the wrong hands/owner? is there some sort of reset to default possibly?

This was not overlooked by Chris my friend








Saw it today in person.Amazing stuff for Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Looks like i'll be buying the Maestro 7 instead of the big turbo software from Chris...good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

so will this work on multiple ecu's or just one?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> At long last, what we've all been waiting for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** ([email protected])*

I see more problems coming from this cuz 98% of us (me included) don't need custom programing. Play and simple, alot of people are going be screwing up there maps not even knowing they could of had an off the shelf program that run better onlycuz they don't know what they are doing. Not that I would never get anything like this but even for me know running my 35r, uni 830 off the shelf is plenty good enough. My 2 cents


----------



## thom337 (Oct 13, 2007)

Will this work on multiple ECUs or are you issuing a "license" to modify a specific ECU? Do you guys have a phone number to contact for more technical details?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (thom337)*

Its specific to the ecu.
As for messing up the tune. Lets just consider this standalone. Now, one wouldnt handle standalone systems w/ kiddie gloves. But in the hands of an experience tuner, it'll be great to fine tune an everchanging setup w/ upgraded or even downgraded components. You can tune a file or several files w/ different fuels and keep them when needed. Upload and run it wherever you deem fit. It wont be for everyone, but for the hardcore enthusiast, it will be an invaluable tool. There will be lots of support from experience distributors such as yours truly..
As for the ppl that would prefer an off the shelf solution which has been proven for some years now, its still available.


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:59 AM 8-15-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

holy ish... I'm stoked about this. A little turned away by the pricing (relative to HPTuners for $650), but still.


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Proof reading complete. You spelled developed wrong in the ad, real professional


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_I see more problems coming from this cuz 98% of us (me included) don't need custom programing. Play and simple, alot of people are going be screwing up there maps not even knowing they could of had an off the shelf program that run better onlycuz they don't know what they are doing. Not that I would never get anything like this but even for me know running my 35r, uni 830 off the shelf is plenty good enough. My 2 cents

^noob


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_
^noob


















_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Its specific to the ecu.
As for messing up the tune. Lets just consider this standalone. Now, one wouldnt handle standalone systems w/ kiddie gloves. But in the hands of an experience tuner, it'll be great to fine tune an everchanging setup w/ upgraded or even downgraded components. You can tune a file or several files w/ different fuels and keep them when needed. Upload and run it wherever you deem fit. It wont be for everyone, but for the hardcore enthusiast, it will be an invaluable tool. There will be lots of support from experience distributors such as yours truly..
As for the ppl that would prefer an off the shelf solution which has been proven for some years now, its still available.

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:45 PM 8-14-2009_

i was thinking the same thing, a great tool for you pro's







just not the best thing for a noobie of which you and i know alot of noob's will buy this.


_Modified by velocity196 at 10:05 PM 8-14-2009_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

holy fu(k
This ALMOST makes me wanna build another VW.... well, an audi lol


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

so do you need both the flash and the maestro? or just the maestro? 
also, any discount to current tapp BT users?
I could build an insane water/meth map with this.




_Modified by 20aeman at 11:57 PM 8-14-2009_


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_so do you need both the flash and the maestro? or just the maestro? 


X2


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (The*Fall*Guy)*

can you give us some of the tables which can be edited? 
this is kick ass, and about 9 years overdue.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
this is kick ass, and about 9 years overdue. 
 
Thats why they need to get one out fast for ME-9 for the 2L FSI engines LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t67)*

Full Fueling, timing, boost control, limiters. Since this is a torque based ecu, accelerator pedal map, etc.
You have to remember guys, you'll always have your base tune to fall back to when you get lost. ME7 incorporates many safeguards so you'll have to go real far off the base tune to really mess things up..


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:59 AM 8-15-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Thats why they need to get one out fast for ME-9 for the 2L FSI engines LOL









All in due time


----------



## danzig20v (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*






















































































OH MY!
the 18t world has just been flipped upside down


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (danzig20v)*

Long after the 1.8 production run.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

finally you guys came out with this tool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anyway I was wondering if you NEEDED the software flash in order to use this tuner or can I just reflash my apr without buying a pre programed flash from you. I can rewrite my ecu over the existing apr file using this tool correct?


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Budsdubbin* »_finally you guys came out with this tool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anyway I was wondering if you NEEDED the software flash in order to use this tuner or can I just reflash my apr without buying a pre programed flash from you. I can rewrite my ecu over the existing apr file using this tool correct?

i was thiking you had to have a stock ecu


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Damn Arnold, you weren't kidding about this, I can't even imagine buying just a tune now







Do you have any sort of know release dates or the like? My birthday is coming up soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (coreyj)*

900 dollars!!!!! holy crap! what makes it different than unisettings and vagcom besides its one program?
ps not trying to sound dumb i really dont know whats different, tuning is not one of my strengths


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

A huge amount of R&D and a lot smaller market. Plus, $900 is cheap, there are big turbo / non programmable files that go for that, basically. 
I would have expected this to go for well over a grand, honestly.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

someone needs to do a carputer that runs this setup!!!! That would be awesome. I'm going to buy a lottery ticket now


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

x2
This is really the first readily-available DIY tuning solution for the 1.8T, with the only similar piece being the more expensive (and sometimes unnecessay) Lugtronic. In reality, this is what a lot of guys have been asking for for years, I give Eurodyne four stars for this one, I bet it will be a game changer http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (burkechrs1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burkechrs1* »_900 dollars!!!!! holy crap! what makes it different than unisettings and vagcom besides its one program?
ps not trying to sound dumb i really dont know whats different, tuning is not one of my strengths

unisettings/lemmingwinks only change overalls, not at given rpms/loads. This is a REAL tune, not band-aid adjustments


----------



## Dmdusn (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** ([email protected])*

I'm on APR 3+ sw now, and have been planning on switching to Eurodyne or Uni for a while. Couple of questions...what files does it come with? Is it dumbed down for us, i.e: im on 630cc injectors, and i changed to 830's, do I check a box and a new file is created based on my setup? What about deletes? The main reason for wanting to go with a real BT file are the options to delete evap, sai, etc. Are the Bt files the same stock files that I would receive if I sent my ecu in for a reflash? Can you give us a rundown on how all of this works? Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (Dmdusn)*

WOW....flat out......wow.
looks like we gotta save up about 1800 now for the GTI and the TT.
should be interesting.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (Dmdusn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dmdusn* »_I'm on APR 3+ sw now, and have been planning on switching to Eurodyne or Uni for a while. Couple of questions...what files does it come with? Is it dumbed down for us, i.e: im on 630cc injectors, and i changed to 830's, do I check a box and a new file is created based on my setup? What about deletes? The main reason for wanting to go with a real BT file are the options to delete evap, sai, etc. Are the Bt files the same stock files that I would receive if I sent my ecu in for a reflash? Can you give us a rundown on how all of this works? Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When you buy a BT file now, you would get a flashloader which means you're not sending in your ecu. You would flash it yourself through the obd2 port w/ flashing software


----------



## Dmdusn (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
When you buy a BT file now, you would get a flashloader which means you're not sending in your ecu. You would flash it yourself through the obd2 port w/ flashing software
 Didn't know that. What about the other questions?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (Dmdusn)*

Well, the standard flasher will be stage 1 files. Then comes turbo/injector files. The Maestro comes w/ basically any file of your choice plus the tuning suite


----------



## Dmdusn (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well, the standard flasher will be stage 1 files. Then comes turbo/injector files. The Maestro comes w/ basically any file of your choice plus the tuning suite
 Sounds awesome. What about the deletes? More screen shots? Your first post and the website leaves a lot to the imagination. How about a rundown on everything Maestro can do. My wife is gonna be mad at me very soon.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (Dmdusn)*

So if you purchase the Maestro it comes with every available mapping option preloaded?? Or does it come with only the map you specify??


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_So if you purchase the Maestro it comes with every available mapping option preloaded?? Or does it come with only the map you specify??

comes with every base tune they offer. and your ability to alter to your needs


_Modified by coreyj at 2:32 PM 8-15-2009_


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (coreyj)*

Well it just doesn't get any better than that. Especially for my project that is moving at a glacial pace


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (Dmdusn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dmdusn* »_My wife is gonna be mad at me very soon.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No wife = no problem


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
No wife = no problem















 must be nice! I have to hide money to do an oil change


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well, the standard flasher will be stage 1 files. Then comes turbo/injector files. The Maestro comes w/ basically any file of your choice plus the tuning suite

So for instance... I could order a 630cc file (with like vvt delete, sai delete, evap, etc...) and then add the additional cash and come up to $900 for a 630cc file and the ability to tweak it to my needs?







And can you do things like immo defeating and stuff still with this Maestro?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_ must be nice! I have to hide money to do an oil change









Its nice for now, but in a year I'm screwed (no pun intended)


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (l88m22vette)*

Don't do it man!! Dating is farrrr cheaper!! Unless she makes a lot of money.. In that case GO FOR IT


----------



## sleeply337 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Full Fueling, timing, boost control, limiters. Since this is a torque based ecu, accelerator pedal map, etc.
_Modified by [email protected] at 7:59 AM 8-15-2009_


so its built in boost contoller as well ?


----------



## BTPG (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

so what about people who already have eurodyne, we have to pay full price for all of this


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BTPG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTPG* »_so what about people who already have eurodyne, we have to pay full price for all of this










This would be good information to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is exactly what I need!
CAN I GO MAFFLESS NOW????????????? 2000 Audi 1.8T ATW
Can I incorporate a standalone wideband into this?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
So for instance... I could order a 630cc file (with like vvt delete, sai delete, evap, etc...) and then add the additional cash and come up to $900 for a 630cc file and the ability to tweak it to my needs?







And can you do things like immo defeating and stuff still with this Maestro?

That's not what I'm reading. You only need to pay for the Maestro.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

oh no!!! my car is not in this list?!
Title: Supported Vehicles 
Posted: 12-08-2009 

Maestro tuning suite: 2001-2005 VW Golf, Jetta, GTI, with 1.8T engine.
2001 Audi A4 1.8T

Standard reflash: -2005 VW Golf, Jetta, GTI, with 1.8T engine.
2000-2001.5 Audi S4 2.7T
2000-2002 Audi A6 with 2.7T
2001-2005 Audi A4 1.8T


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Convert you car to wideband, it's not too hard...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Full Fueling, timing, boost control, limiters. Since this is a torque based ecu, accelerator pedal map, etc.

ign. dwell?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (sleeply337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleeply337* »_

so its built in boost contoller as well ?

sounds like n75 control. So it would allow you to go from wastegate to 22psi


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

any deals for people switching from uni


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

Awwww this is so cool just what I need. What a great price too.
Any more info on this? Will this work on engine code AMK or BAM for audi TT???


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

1.8t only?


----------



## A4Mation (Apr 27, 2004)

if this is as good as i think it is, it will change the Audi/VW community in terms of advancement and knowledge. AWESOME!


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (A4Mation)*

So sick! Talk about creating more of a gap.... Wow...


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_Convert you car to wideband, it's not too hard...

I would like the details if anyone would care to share via IM. Specifics.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

2 days and the post is still here. This is for real right? Not another pro-tuner SE? Are they instock and ready to ship? I just might have to pull the trigger.


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** ([email protected])*

Al, 
Please reply on how well Eurodyne supports all the common deletes (SAI, EVAP, PCV) and if there are any other less common engine item deletes it supports. 
Also, does Eurodyne continue to use the 2nd O2 sensor. Also is there support for different MAP sensors? (go higher pressure). I assume there are Mafless files to run speed/density?
And how about some less common deletes, like ABS/ASR, and Airbags.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

I didn’t see a definitive "all you need is the Maestro, as it contains all the baseline tunes"
not to mention there better be some serious encryption built into this, since Eurodyne is basically sending out ALL their hard earned R&D to everyone who buys this. I would hate for it to get cracked, and they lose all their secrets. 
EDIT... NM it is right on the main page! baseline tunes are included... but how baseline are they? Are they a simple 830cc GT3X frame. Or is it a tweaked 830cc GT3076 Tapp file... IE the same file you would recieve by mailing in your ECU the "old school" way?


_Modified by kkkustom at 10:48 AM 8-17-2009_


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** ([email protected])*

FINALLY..
Are there any limitations with how many ECU's you can reprogram? Is the software locked to only one ECU?
More fine print on this software will be appreciated


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (transient_analysis)*

The tuning suite is specific to the ecu. You cannot transfer it to a different one. There is a ton of encryption that has been implemented. There is a way that we can detect tampering which will result in your tune being basically useless.
As for the deletes. It will be incorporated in the suite which will delete quite a few of the emission related equipment at your own risk.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** ([email protected])*

Is there any 2-step/no lift, launch control, traction control, or anti-lag available?


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (transient_analysis)*

It was already stated that it is specific to the ecu. Also, those that aren't on the list, Chris is working on adding more apps. I already paid for mine for my 01 TT. This will be a full build and I will be testing the capabilities of this software for fine tuning for high power, reliable daily power:
2.0 stroker
SCCH ported AEB head w 1mm over exhaust/standard intake
Revolver cams
A&L tubular manifold
Precision DBB Billet 6057
SEM intake manifold w/R32 TB
Precision 750 core with full 2.75" piping
Alky Control progressive meth injection
Shooting for 450awhp on pump with meth and 500+ on q16&meth.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_It was already stated that it is specific to the ecu. Also, those that aren't on the list, Chris is working on adding more apps. I already paid for mine for my 01 TT. This will be a full build and I will be testing the capabilities of this software for fine tuning for high power, reliable daily power:
2.0 stroker
SCCH ported AEB head w 1mm over exhaust/standard intake
Revolver cams
A&L tubular manifold
Precision DBB Billet 6057
SEM intake manifold w/R32 TB
Precision 750 core with full 2.75" piping
Alky Control progressive meth injection
Shooting for 450awhp on pump with meth and 500+ on q16&meth.

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_Convert you car to wideband, it's not too hard...

it is if your car is DBC and not DBW as all the supported vehicles seem to be.....


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jc_bb)*

Lets say person A and person B both buy this, and person A perfects a tune for a specific hardware setup that B also has. Can A export and send his tune to B?


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

What an awesome product cant wait to it comes out for my AMK engine


_Modified by yumann at 1:12 PM 8-21-2009_


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_Lets say person A and person B both buy this, and person A perfects a tune for a specific hardware setup that B also has. Can A export and send his tune to B?

You're basically doing the same thing as you would be doing buying a "canned" tune. You'd end up with the same results as just buying one of the tunes out now. Even if you have the same EXACT hardware setup as someone else, every motor reacts differently. The purpose of this software is to perfect the tune for the car it is installed on. I cannot give an answer to your question as I do not know if file sharing is allowed. My GUESS would be no as the software is specific to the ecu it is loaded to and so are the maps from what I'm told. Bottom line is this software was designed to push the limits of a setup to the ragged edge and to perfect the tune for that specific setup rather than relying on the ME7's adaptation capabilities. This will allow the user to push to the limits that may not be safely reached with a "canned" tune. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Eurodyne and Chris Tapp for taking stock ECU tuning to a relm that has never been explored in the 1.8t community!!!!


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

why wouldn't file sharing be allowed? they would share only paremeters.
This is really great, props to Eurodyne


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (mescaline)*

dis is exciting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (water&air)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know a few people that will love this! Cant wait to see this in action!


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 3:51 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Full Fueling, timing, boost control, limiters. Since this is a torque based ecu, accelerator pedal map, etc.

ign. dwell?
Is the ign. dwell map adjustable? <- for the ability to run something other than VAG coils.


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*

THis is great news and glad it's finaly out since i could not hold it in any longer, this as been alot of hard work and i have seen multiple stages for close to year in the making, drag car was tuned with this and datalogger is awesome and very easy to use.
There is NO and i mean NO reason to buy anything else, Eurodyne as proven everything and NOW this.. 
Glad i have been pushing supporting Chris/eurodyne since the beginning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Keep it up Buddy!


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** ([email protected])*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Great job to all who where involved with introducing this product to the market. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## STS9king (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (bjtgtr)*

AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB 
AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB 
AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB 
AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB AEB
Please? I know there are tons of AEB guys that would love to have this. Arnold, as I just bought the 630cc file from you for my 99 audi and would love to get this going on my car. Give Chris a little push for us AEB guys


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (STS9king)*

Hehe, I can only push so far. There's already been quite a few sleepless nights and weekends on his part. While I'm sitting field testing, debugging and giving him feedback/suggestions. There's been quite a few versions already.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_
it is if your car is DBC and not DBW as all the supported vehicles seem to be.....

Person I quoted was engine code ATW which is narrowband dbw


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** ([email protected])*

I didnt wanna post before about having this in my hands untill it all come out on the market, I been playing with this since june and it works like magic. Eurodyne really did a great job with this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

FS: Unitronic BT Software


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_FS: Unitronic BT Software 


no kidding


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looking good Al! Props to you and Chris.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TSTARKZ123)*

nice arnold!


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_FS: Unitronic BT Software 

that will be the case all over


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (autoxtrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoxtrem* »_
that will be the case all over









not for some who didnt "jump on board"


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (autoxtrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoxtrem* »_
that will be the case all over









That is if I owned a UNI tune.. which I don't. 
Eurodyne should be choice of anyone looking to make serious power.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Is there any 2-step/no lift, launch control, traction control, or anti-lag available?


this


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_FS: Unitronic BT Software 

quoted for truth. 
this should be stickied.


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (1.8t67)*

Seriously for $10 more you get a tune that you can change as your setup changes. A good market move on Eurodynes part even though a few years behind the times of BT. I still see alot of people jumping on this. Im glad I didnt buy a new file yet and kept the old a s s Gen one REVO file from years ago. I was just thinking today that I was gonna can my project and start building my Subie but if this utility really allows full control like standalone then as far as boost mapping goes then for anyone who knows what to do, tractionless FWD will be a thing of the past. To an extent anyway.
If your confused what im talking about, look up how a 1000rwhp M3 never spins tires when boost tuned to RPM








Arnold or anyone from Eurodyne or anyone using this utility, if your familiar with the workings of the Turbosmart eBoost 2, does Maestro control boost in a similar mannor? Refering to boost being controlled at RPM or TIME intervals.


_Modified by bakana at 6:24 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (bakana)*

really glad i sold everything when i did. budget (sub $3000) 500whp build whenever. ill be using this fo sho, buying random parts for cheap when they come up.. the evo will keep me happy for a little.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (-Khaos-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Is there any 2-step/no lift, launch control, traction control, or anti-lag available?


_Quote, originally posted by *-Khaos-* »_this

Um, what?


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_Lets say person A and person B both buy this, and person A perfects a tune for a specific hardware setup that B also has. Can A export and send his tune to B?

i cant see why this would be a problem.. if you cant swap tunes, then you could save the parameters in a document then email them. so someone could copy manually


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (coreyj)*

Did you miss the part where the Maestro codes for only one ECU? Its the same principle as immo http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Did you miss the part where the Maestro codes for only one ECU? Its the same principle as immo http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

nope saw it plain as day







... you dont get what im saying..


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (coreyj)*

No, I think I do, mr. haxor


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_FS: Unitronic BT Software


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

no need to change from unitronic 
corect Don


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









I am sure Uni will step up the game too at some point. As with any ground breaking improvement to the market, everyone steps up their game.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (kkkustom)*

yeap competition is good and my car will probably not be ready for another 6+ months anyways (its been 2 years already lol).
So I got lots of time








FYI: the monster rolled out of the garage last week, for the first time yay


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

Competition is great







...it what allows innovation to push the envelope of great products.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Competition is great







...it what allows innovation to push the envelope of great products.

Absolutely


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

actualy unitronic is goin to be relesing there version very soon and will be upgraded from what eurodyne is ofering
Not much of a competition when the same Guy (LOL double meaning







) is writing the SW and code for both the company’s










_Modified by talx at 4:43 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_actualy unitronic is goin to be relesing there version very soon and will be upgraded from what eurodyne is ofering
Not much of a competition when the same Guy (LOL double meaning







) is writing the SW and code for both the company’s









And when they do then Eurodyne will just release an update with the same or more options Uni has, and so on....and so on...... ESPECIALLY if it's sourced from the same place as you say. Both companies are great and fairly equal options. Let's not turn this into a "who's better than who" thread.....


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

wow. do want


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (boosted b5)*

Complete list of editable maps please.... purdy plz


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_actualy unitronic is goin to be relesing there version very soon and will be upgraded from what eurodyne is ofering
Not much of a competition when the same Guy (LOL double meaning







) is writing the SW and code for both the company’s









_Modified by talx at 4:43 PM 8-18-2009_

Eurodyne SW is not outsourced. I've been beta testing the loader and various other things and on-the-fly, the program is augmented when I need it, altering and adding routines and recompiled. Its obvious where you stand, but dont go around spreading misinformation. I dont pretend to know what uni is doing, so dont go around pretending that you know what eurodyne is...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_actualy unitronic is goin to be relesing there version very soon and will be upgraded from what eurodyne is ofering


Well I am glad that they are coming up with something, it will push the product even further and make it even better. I think it still has some time left in it, the big Uni dealers were just given this what they call "advanced tuning" technology a week or two ago. I think it will be some time until it's released to the public


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Regardless of what UNI is or isn't doing lets keep the thread on the discussion of the newest Eurodyne software and its functionality. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_actualy unitronic is goin to be relesing there version very soon and will be upgraded from what eurodyne is ofering
Not much of a competition when the same Guy (LOL double meaning







) is writing the SW and code for both the company’s










Guy Friedling ?  Yea he probably wrote this software, I know for a fact that he wrote all the tuning tools for Unitronic and Eurodyne ...also Custom Code from UK is using his stuff and tons of other companies. It's all the same ****.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*

And a bit of searching around and it shows that Eurodyne wasn't the first one of course: http://www.evc.de/en/product/spiwizard/
I can bet on anything that Maestro is modified version of SPI Wizard and that its developed by FRIELING Racing for Eurodyne, naturally Unitronic will come up with exact same copy of program with different name, again developed by same company...
This of course doesn't mean **** for us end users...just more places where we can buy the thing, more places = cheaper product.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
Guy Friedling ?  Yea he probably wrote this software, I know for a fact that he wrote all the tuning tools for Unitronic and Eurodyne ...also Custom Code from UK is using his stuff and tons of other companies. It's all the same ****.

The basic flash and Eprom wizard was Guy Frieling. This is stuff that many tuners use. SPI Wizard is a reader/flasher. NOTHING more. This product is completely different. Cutting the umbilical chord basically. EVERYTHING is written by Chris. Writing the checksumms in, writing the code, designing the interface. EVERYTHING... Some of your should start working for the tabloids...
When all you conspiracy theorist find hoffa, elvis, footprints in nevada and not the moon, let me know..


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:52 AM 8-18-2009_


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The basic flash and Eprom wizard was Guy Frieling. This is stuff that many tuners use. This product is completely different. Cutting the umbilical chord basically. EVERYTHING is written by Chris. Writing the checksumms in, writing the code, designing the interface. EVERYTHING... Some of your should start working for the tabloids...
When all you conspiracy theorist find hoffa, elvis, footprints in nevada and not the moon, let me know..


I will believe you if Unitronic/Custom Code doesn't come out with the same thing in a month or so. If Chris was actually capable of writing such software he wouldn't use Frieling tuning tools on the first place but okay, I will take your word for it.
But... in the end it doesn't really matter (linkin park)







We have the program that we wanted for so long for a very reasonable price, that's what matters. I thank the person that turned our ECUs into standalone, whoever it is ..is a genius.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: (mescaline)*

Hi folks,
I will add all the details to the forum on the new website by the weekend, but will try and give a quick rundown here.
First of all, all the software (flash SW, Powertap interface, datalogger, Editor SW) is our own, developed in house, not sourced from Guy or anyone else.
At the moment you can edit the timing maps, fuel maps, injector scalars, battery voltage comp, boost tables and limiters, basically everything you would need to edit is accesible.
One of the best features for the BT guys is the high speed datalogger (19-20 samples per second, 19 channels on the AWP cars)
After creating a log on the dyno or road, you can open your tuned file, import the log into the Maestro editor, and play it back in real time, while tracing over the map tables, very useful for knowing where changes are neccesary etc.. 
Also, on the AWP cars your file contains two timing maps you can switch between in seconds, using the quick tune software that is included, so you can load what amounts to a race gas program quickly, without having to reflash the whole ecu.
We plan to add more features like launch control etc.. as time permits..
Chris


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hi folks,
I will add all the details to the forum on the new website by the weekend, but will try and give a quick rundown here.
First of all, all the software (flash SW, Powertap interface, datalogger, Editor SW) is our own, developed in house, not sourced from Guy or anyone else.
At the moment you can edit the timing maps, fuel maps, injector scalars, battery voltage comp, boost tables and limiters, basically everything you would need to edit is accesible.
One of the best features for the BT guys is the high speed datalogger (19-20 samples per second, 19 channels on the AWP cars)
After creating a log on the dyno or road, you can open your tuned file, import the log into the Maestro editor, and play it back in real time, while tracing over the map tables, very useful for knowing where changes are neccesary etc.. 
Also, on the AWP cars your file contains two timing maps you can switch between in seconds, using the quick tune software that is included, so you can load what amounts to a race gas program quickly, without having to reflash the whole ecu.
We plan to add more features like launch control etc.. as time permits..
Chris




No AWW 19 channel sampling or two timing maps


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Working on it!
Plan to support all popular ME7 stuff in the next short while.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

May I submit a request to add ign dwell in editable maps? Or is that a function of battery vol comp? (I'm starting to get repetitious I know







)


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Working on it!
Plan to support all popular ME7 stuff in the next short while.



Glad to hear... 
Btw, this program is the reason I am selling my 98.5 A4 and it's standalone to get a 01 A4. Swap over the 2.0 and 35R and I'll be a happy person I think


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
I thank the person that turned our ECUs into standalone, whoever it is ..is a genius.

Not to be a smart ass, seriously, but isnt the ME7 a stand alone unit. There is nothing pippgy backed on it, it is its own unit. You must be reffering to the ability to tune it like a stand alone system via the Maestro utility. I give whomever credit myself too. Some serious time must have been spent infront of a computer


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (bakana)*

To Eurodyne, can boost be set at different levels at diefferent RPMs? Assuming this file uses the N75.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (bakana)*

Just ordered mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (VRT)*

AWD (narrowband) support?
What exactly can we delete? I'd like to run without a MK4 cluster in my MKI...
Most importantly, any way to get multi-car discounts? I know there will be a lot of people that will want to buy multiple versions. At $900 a pop, I could only afford one every couple years....


----------



## renegdewolf (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Eurodyne,
What maps come included? Is there a list somewhere?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_

Glad to hear... 
Btw, this program is the reason I am selling my 98.5 A4 and it's standalone to get a 01 A4. Swap over the 2.0 and 35R and I'll be a happy person I think









Why not just get a wideband ecu+harness+ pedal assy. from a 2001+ ? Its not all that bad of a swap, unless your looking to update the cosmetics also.
Haters keep hating. This software is business, and Chris has encrypted his software to protect duplication from it. I'm sure no one on the market is near close to development for a product like this for our cars on a retail aspect of things. And it will probably be some time before anything else becomes avail, not that we need too much more.


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

Here is a Pic of my Piston from my 20V aba with Eurodyne tune. This is from many 30psi pulls and lots of 1/4 passes. They look like they are new from the box, not a sign of detonation on my engine.


----------



## STS9king (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (DISTURBO)*

Chris: please hook up some AEB love. that is all.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (STS9king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STS9king* »_Chris: please hook up some AEB love. that is all.

Me7 only for maestro I believe. He has the 1000cc file for AEB which has made 570whp already, what more do you want ?


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

Deletes, deletes, deletes. Show us the screenshot of deleting the SAI, Evap, 2nd o2, immo, etc.....


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (DISTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DISTURBO* »_Here is a Pic of my Piston from my 20V aba with Eurodyne tune. This is from many 30psi pulls and lots of 1/4 passes. They look like they are new from the box, not a sign of detonation on my engine.

















Nice CP's








I've put a few sets in cars recently


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Why not just get a wideband ecu+harness+ pedal assy. from a 2001+ ? Its not all that bad of a swap, unless your looking to update the cosmetics also.
Haters keep hating. This software is business, and Chris has encrypted his software to protect duplication from it. I'm sure no one on the market is near close to development for a product like this for our cars on a retail aspect of things. And it will probably be some time before anything else becomes avail, not that we need too much more.

Harness goes thru the entire dash, not feeling the swap. I can find a 2001 for 3-3.5k if I wait for the right one and I could have a factory ME7 car. Plus I want the 06A, fu(k the 058 stroker crap that's in there now. The oil pump gear isn't even a centimeter wide anymore and the block walls are thin as hell...


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

I hear ya, 058's are junk


----------



## STS9king (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Me7 only for maestro I believe. He has the 1000cc file for AEB which has made 570whp already, what more do you want ?

They only have a 630cc file for AEB. I just purchased it last week. According to Arnold and Chris, they will have the maestro for the AEB as well, it will just take a little longer. He is building these programs for the majority first (awp and aww).
THIS THREAD SHOULD BE STICKY....


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (STS9king)*

I had the 1000cc file on my car, the old Tapp car. Im sure Chris will hook you up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

AEB 1000cc software is available. Just wont have the tuning capability, which 9/10 people will never need anyhow.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Deletes screenshot? Please?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So true!

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Competition is great







...it what allows innovation to push the envelope of great products.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_AEB 1000cc software is available. Just wont have the tuning capability, which 9/10 people will never need anyhow.
 maybe its just me but... I would think that guys running 1000cc+ tunes would need this more than anyone










_Modified by The*Fall*Guy at 7:01 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_ maybe its just me but... I would think that guys running 1000cc+ tunes would need this more than anyone









_Modified by The*Fall*Guy at 7:01 AM 8-19-2009_

Depends on the aggressor, the tune is near perfect as it comes from Tapp. For someone wanting to push the envelope on a pump gas/ race gas tune, then this is where you would want this. But for someone who is content with 400-500whp on pump or 550-650whp on c16, you wouldn't need to change much to get it there.
The flash loading and data logging is just as impressive as the tuning capabilities. From experience with these tunes I don't see many people needing to change much at all, but there will be those people who will benefit from this of course.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ One of the best features for the BT guys is the high speed datalogger (19-20 samples per second, 19 channels on the AWP cars)
 just that feature alone is almost worth $900.. I'm certainly looking forward to seeing more of the details and features of this release


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*

I dont think we can attach hp ratings to who would need something like this. It can obviously work for ppl that like to upgrade a little bit here and a little bit there too... Say, you start off w/ a 3071r setup on a bone stock motor. You want to add cams, port out the head, change the intake, add tb, upgrade to a slightly bigger turbo, increase fuel pressure or change injectors in multiple steps. I can see a very good use for this in this scenario...


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how about being able to use a 4 bar map sensor?
that would be very helpful for tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_how about being able to use a 4 bar map sensor?
that would be very helpful for tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pretty sure they have been using the TDI map sensor's for a while now. For anything over 29psi.


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

as far as i know only APR is using a different map and that's on the TT 3+ file and its a 3 bar map not a 4 bar 
im interested in a 4 bar map because this is the only thing i really think is needed in order to make this favorable over a standalone


----------



## STS9king (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Me7 only for maestro I believe. He has the 1000cc file for AEB which has made 570whp already, what more do you want ?

I just got off the phone with Chris. The AEB Maestro will be available in a month or so. STOKED!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (STS9king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STS9king* »_
I just got off the phone with Chris. The AEB Maestro will be available in a month or so. STOKED!









Yep, contact for updates









_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_as far as i know only APR is using a different map and that's on the TT 3+ file and its a 3 bar map not a 4 bar 
im interested in a 4 bar map because this is the only thing i really think is needed in order to make this favorable over a standalone 

Well, on specific setups, 4 bar MAP sensors have been used by Eurodyne for years, so they have that scaling down. Its really a non-issue... As for that being the ONLY thing that makes this favorable over standalone, I can think of at least a handful of other very obvious reasons...


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:21 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hmmm....so i can buy a map from them at the moment and just switch the map to a 4 bar map sensor?
if its available why isn't it coming as standard on big turbo files?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_hmmm....so i can buy a map from them at the moment and just switch the map to a 4 bar map sensor?
if its available why isn't it coming as standard on big turbo files?

Well, the standard map solutions are pretty good. It would be foolish to force ppl into acquiring a part that they dont necessarily need. So its by need basis. There is much to cover, so ppl need to stay patient and realistic.


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I dont think we can attach hp ratings to who would need something like this. It can obviously work for ppl that like to upgrade a little bit here and a little bit there too... Say, you start off w/ a 3071r setup on a bone stock motor. You want to add cams, port out the head, change the intake, add tb, upgrade to a slightly bigger turbo, increase fuel pressure or change injectors in multiple steps. I can see a very good use for this in this scenario...
Exactly why I have been considering this option. Ive been happy on 15 psi with a 30r but I know I want more. Have my family to come first so I stash when I can and upgrade when I can. Ive had money for software now for awhile just havnt decide if I really need any more power than I have now. I do know I wont hate having it though








Could I get an answer to if Maestro can control boost via RPM and if so the N75 would be needed? If true could the N75 be swapped out for an aftermarket solenoid?


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_as far as i know only APR is using a different map and that's on the TT 3+ file and its a 3 bar map not a 4 bar 
im interested in a 4 bar map because this is the only thing i really think is needed in order to make this favorable over a standalone 
Isnt most of the fueling load based with these files? I thought I read that somewhere.
Oh not sure is load is calculated with the map in mind. Didnt think of that.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (bakana)*

Any safeguards on the software so a "curious" end user doesn't blow up his/her car? Or just let people go nuts?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_Any safeguards on the software so a "curious" end user doesn't blow up his/her car? Or just let people go nuts?

Well, the buyers of AEM, HP Tuners, Hondata have been happily doing their thing and existing for years without tilting the global axis







.
In the same vein, this is a our beloved stock MExx ecu. There are plenty of safety measures/devices that will give you at least a bit of a buffer zone that the aforementioned tuning devices dont. If you get lost, open up the folder and flash in your original file and play again or consult a professional. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:31 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Love this


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So true!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=9
I've been asking for months after you guys announced that you had something similar.








From an email from you guys earlier on (April 11, 2009):
"3. You liked Unisettings well be prepared for something that goes beyond...







"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (bakana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakana* »_Exactly why I have been considering this option. Ive been happy on 15 psi with a 30r but I know I want more. Have my family to come first so I stash when I can and upgrade when I can. Ive had money for software now for awhile just havnt decide if I really need any more power than I have now. I do know I wont hate having it though








Could I get an answer to if Maestro can control boost via RPM and if so the N75 would be needed? If true could the N75 be swapped out for an aftermarket solenoid?

I can see about testing that out. You can swap out the n75, but its a decent solenoid. Doesnt it become more attractive knowing that you can alter its outputs now?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (bbeach)*

Yeah you are right bbeach... If it could be so simple...
R&D takes time and money. Ask any forum sponsor out here.


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=9
I've been asking for months after you guys announced that you had something similar.








From an email from you guys earlier on (April 11, 2009):
"3. You liked Unisettings well be prepared for something that goes beyond...







"


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

is this 900 or 1450 for this and a BT flash from stock or another program?
sorry i didn't read all 5 pages


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_is this 900 or 1450 for this and a BT flash from stock or another program?
sorry i didn't read all 5 pages
Oh snap you're back!!


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (bakana)*

well yes its based on load but that's only because the OEM map is maxing out at 22.5psi
fueling isn't that much of a problem i guess you just dump a load of it in but what about timing what is governing timing up there that's what worries me + from what i have seen timing is being limited because of the lack of a sufficient map sensor to control things up top
now the working's of the knock sensors is only going to be a bonus to help you out in that department which is one advantage over standalone as well


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yeah you are right bbeach... If it could be so simple...
R&D takes time and money. Ask any forum sponsor out here.



Just saying that message made it seem it was going to be out shortly after the announcement. It's been 4 months







Hopefully your guys discounts current uni users. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (bbeach)*

Yeah you are right again.
No excuse but us moving to a new state of the art R&D Facility ripped off a lot of our time.
We are back on track and stronger then never.

_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_
Just saying that message made it seem it was going to be out shortly after the announcement. It's been 4 months







Hopefully your guys discounts current uni users. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Alex-please stay on topic, this has nothing to do with UNI!


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*

The infamous 50 Trim S!! Your aware that you have become quite a legend on here right?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lol at "stronger than never".
so updates and more info should be out as early as this weekend?


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*

I Have lots of data logs with over 30psi on the stock Map sensor and every thing looks super safe. Its great how fast and easy every thing is when you wanna log and change it after. never been more happy.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DISTURBO)*

This is great stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to pay Arnold a visit next week and get mine.. I'm glad I held out and didn't buy a standard flash


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*

im running more than 30psi for 1.5 year now, still running same engine







no problem.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Alex-please stay on topic, this has nothing to do with UNI!

X2!!! If it isn't about the Maestro software please do not post!
Working on ordering mine hopefully this weekend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

I won't even consider the Maestro yet as there's so little info so far, and the tuning capabilities are supposedly lacking as of now. I want pure, unadulterated technical-manual goodness in PDF form with all relevant screenshots and illustrations before I will give it a go. I love the idea- but just a simple delete-page screenshot isn't even being posted by Eurodyne yet. Their info should be COMPREHENSIVE for such a large purchase, to attract the savvy/technical buyer it is marketed to.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

Damn Zeus... Just pick up the phone and give Arnold a call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The deletes are covered.. Any flash they offer is supported as a base tune. Ill post screen shots of mine next week


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_I won't even consider the Maestro yet as there's so little info so far, and the tuning capabilities are supposedly lacking as of now. I want pure, unadulterated technical-manual goodness in PDF form with all relevant screenshots and illustrations before I will give it a go. I love the idea- but just a simple delete-page screenshot isn't even being posted by Eurodyne yet. Their info should be COMPREHENSIVE for such a large purchase, to attract the savvy/technical buyer it is marketed to.









Get a base tune.......this product is not "marketed" towards you.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_I won't even consider the Maestro yet as there's so little info so far, and the tuning capabilities are supposedly lacking as of now. I want pure, unadulterated technical-manual goodness in PDF form with all relevant screenshots and illustrations before I will give it a go. I love the idea- but just a simple delete-page screenshot isn't even being posted by Eurodyne yet. Their info should be COMPREHENSIVE for such a large purchase, to attract the savvy/technical buyer it is marketed to.









What exactly do you think it's lacking ?


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
What exactly do you think it's lacking ?









I would like to know as well? Another thing I don't think people are even considering, this is $900.....a fully loaded ecu is what....$700 or more? That's not including any deletes people may want and whatnot. IMO, $200 more is worth it to be able to have not just the same that a fully loaded ecu would have in terms of options and multiple tunes, but the ability to custom tailor them to your setup. I can't believe people don't see the vast amount of abilities they are gaining for just $200 more than your standard canned tune???


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_I won't even consider the Maestro yet as there's so little info so far, and the tuning capabilities are supposedly lacking as of now. I want pure, unadulterated technical-manual goodness in PDF form with all relevant screenshots and illustrations before I will give it a go. I love the idea- but just a simple delete-page screenshot isn't even being posted by Eurodyne yet. Their info should be COMPREHENSIVE for such a large purchase, to attract the savvy/technical buyer it is marketed to.









Yea this might not be for you really. You should go back to modding your beetle's cluster.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_
I would like to know as well? Another thing I don't think people are even considering, this is $900.....a fully loaded ecu is what....$700 or more? That's not including any deletes people may want and whatnot. IMO, $200 more is worth it to be able to have not just the same that a fully loaded ecu would have in terms of options and multiple tunes, but the ability to custom tailor them to your setup. I can't believe people don't see the vast amount of abilities they are gaining for just $200 more than your standard canned tune???










Wish I knew about this ages before I went apr.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Budsdubbin* »_Wish I knew about this ages before I went apr.









We all wish we knew this, I wouldnt have gone GIAC X+


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_I won't even consider the Maestro yet as there's so little info so far, and the tuning capabilities are supposedly lacking as of now. I want pure, unadulterated technical-manual goodness in PDF form with all relevant screenshots and illustrations before I will give it a go. I love the idea- but just a simple delete-page screenshot isn't even being posted by Eurodyne yet. Their info should be COMPREHENSIVE for such a large purchase, to attract the savvy/technical buyer it is marketed to.









100% agree. I see this more geared towards the 'dyno queens', track setups, and hobby enthusiasts. For standard BT, daily street setups, I think an off-the-shelf tune will be more than enough to work with.
I can't believe people have already purchased this with little information, other than a broad overview. Granted, if you have true tuning experience you can probably find your way around, but it can see some people not knowing where to even begin.
I do give credit to bringing this software to light as it will open up more doors, but I don't think this is suited for everyone.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
Yea this might not be for you really. You should go back to modding your beetle's cluster.
 I can see a bit of flamage mescaline.. But that was a real jitbag remark to make to a helpful, informative, member of the community and all around nice guy such as Zeus.. Very uncalled for http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (McBee)*

It's suited for those who want optimal tunability for their setup. Newbs need not purchase. Goes for anyone wanting SEM, don't buy it if you don't know wtf your doing.
If you want more info, call Chris Tapp himself, he'll actually pick up his phone. Or contact any of the retailers.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

I think this is awsome...More info would be appreciated and much more data...
I think its great and yes I too have the GIAC 93+ and I'm looking to add to my set-up and this tool would,from what everyone is saying would give me the freedom to do just that on my own and not going back to GIAC for a feflash on every upgrade..So time will tell..
Rome was not built in a day!...
I may switch to Eurodyne...seems they are stepping in the right direction...New tuner peep's are smarter than you think....Hell i'm one and i'm changing things to my 1.8t every weekend. Looking learning and changing everyday...More research on my part and Eurodyne has a buyer...Good Stuff...
But I see nothing for the AMU engine code! am I right or did I miss that bit of info...The question was never answered that do I need to change to Eurodyne or keep GIAC and add to it or subract from my set-up?..


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I can see about testing that out. You can swap out the n75, but its a decent solenoid. Doesnt it become more attractive knowing that you can alter its outputs now?









Umm well yeah Arnold. I was about to drop $600 on another eboost 2 but if I can do close to the same with the Maestro plus being able to up my fueling and what not for ohhh $300 more then its a no brainer for me. 
I need a bullet proof vband setup more than anthing right now. Still fighting with my stud issues and gonna be trying some ideas that were thrown my way but if I cant get my setup to stay sealed then ill be planning on this and a vband kit







AGAIN!!! LOL
Thanks for the response Arnold. 
PS: Someone threw out the idea of an indash/incar computer. Im actually working on some designs. If anyone wants to share their thoughts with me, PM or email me at the email in my sig. Odviously I wont be able to market them on here without a sellers account so I think if it works out ill just make it a DIY for people to follow and build their own.
_Modified by bakana at 8:51 AM 8-21-2009_


_Modified by bakana at 8:57 AM 8-21-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (bakana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakana* »_
Umm well yeah Arnold. I was about to drop $600 on another eboost 2 but if I can do close to the same with the Maestro plus being able to up my fueling and what not for ohhh $300 more then its a no brainer for me. 
I need a bullet proof vband setup more than anthing right now. Still fighting with my stud issues and gonna be trying some ideas that were thrown my way but if I cant get my setup to stay sealed then ill be planning on this and a vband kit







AGAIN!!! LOL
Thanks for the response Arnold. 

_Modified by bakana at 8:51 AM 8-21-2009_

If you have 3/8-16 stud pattern, i have some killer studs/nuts you can try. But its only as good as the material/mani that it is attached to.


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If you have 3/8-16 stud pattern, i have some killer studs/nuts you can try. But its only as good as the material/mani that it is attached to.

Yeah I truely feel the root cause is the manifold itself. I may be trying larger studs if theyll fit. Do you happen to have or ever seen 12mm stubs and nuts?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

I really wish there was this kind of devolopment for the 2.0l!
Cool product guys


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_
100% agree. I see this more geared towards the 'dyno queens', track setups, and hobby enthusiasts. For standard BT, daily street setups, I think an off-the-shelf tune will be more than enough to work with.
I can't believe people have already purchased this with little information, other than a broad overview. Granted, if you have true tuning experience you can probably find your way around, but it can see some people not knowing where to even begin.
I do give credit to bringing this software to light as it will open up more doors, but I don't think this is suited for everyone. 

This is geared toward people that simply want to extract the most from their setup. Plain and simple. Another thing that bothers me is how people are talking about what little info has been posted on this. Just because YOU haven't read much on it, doesn't mean the info isn't out there. You want info, just call Chris. I've talked with him for QUITE some time about the software. Not to mention, talking to people that have been using it for MONTHS.....Autoextreme, Disturbo, etc....... All have produced GREAT results so far.


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_
Another thing that bothers me is how people are talking about what little info has been posted on this. Just because YOU haven't read much on it, doesn't mean the info isn't out there. You want info, just call Chris. I've talked with him for QUITE some time about the software. Not to mention, talking to people that have been using it for MONTHS.....Autoextreme, Disturbo, etc....... All have produced GREAT results so far.

Then, as a business, they should collect the information/data they have concluded and place it somewhere viewable to the public before offering it for purchase, let alone coming on a public forum to market it. That's great that there are people behind the scenes that know more about it, but how are the masses going to know? 
You have a new product that costs a decent amount of money and, from what I can tell, has extensive tuning ability. Then it's offered for purchase with a mere 3 paragraphs of copy and a couple basic images. And to go even further, it's marketed on a large public forum. Sounds like they are pushing to get this out the door and missed a few steps because of the eagerness to sell it.
Simple business and marketing, which is what my post was based around.
EDIT: You also have to keep in mind people think differently. Zeus's and my own thinking is based around the technical side. I, personally, wont purchase something until I know everything about it and I'm 100% confident that it will work for me. This goes beyond calling and talking with someone. With the extent of this program, no phone conversation will satisfy me enough to drop $900. Like Zeus said; a full, drawn-out PDF of all it's capabilities (images or not) would be exactly what I'm looking for. I read this post a few days back and immediately disregarded it because there was no information.


_Modified by McBee at 11:34 AM 8-21-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Yup, 29psi on and water/meth. 0 timing pull.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_
Then, as a business, they should collect the information/data they have concluded and place it somewhere viewable to the public before offering it for purchase, let alone coming on a public forum to market it. That's great that there are people behind the scenes that know more about it, but how are the masses going to know? 
You have a new product that costs a decent amount of money and, from what I can tell, has extensive tuning ability. Then it's offered for purchase with a mere 3 paragraphs of copy and a couple basic images. And to go even further, it's marketed on a large public forum. Sounds like they are pushing to get this out the door and missed a few steps because of the eagerness to sell it.
Simple business and marketing, which is what my post was based around.

Ppl that know me know that I dont and never will try to 'get things out the door'. I have a beautiful FSI setup that has quite a bit of investment behind it in a production phase for almost 2 yrs. This is just a thread whose sole purpose was to inform the public of a technology that is available. If ppl mistakenly thought that this was a thread w/ bait and hook tactics behind it, I apologize, but this is not what this thread is about. Its more of an introduction. If ppl are inclined to ask about it, then they are free to do so..


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ppl that know me know that I dont and never will try to 'get things out the door'. I have a beautiful FSI setup that has quite a bit of investment behind it in a production phase for almost 2 yrs. This is just a thread whose sole purpose was to inform the public of a technology that is available. If ppl mistakenly thought that this was a thread w/ bait and hook tactics behind it, I apologize, but this is not what this thread is about. Its more of an introduction. If ppl are inclined to ask about it, then they are free to do so..

I do want to get across that I think this software is GREAT and that my regarding to information being posted was more towards C. Tapp creating this information and making it available beforehand. I understand that you are a - I will assume here so please correct me if I'm wrong - reseller of this software (technically), so it is not your duty to create/post extensive data/information.
I just think that more information could of been complied on Chris's part before allowing the purchase of such software.
I have also already seen the 'Maestro' name pop up in threads of new members asking what 'chip' to get. Honestly that word should never enter those threads, but that is what inspired me to read all 6+ pages of posts and it just seemed like there was an underlying conclusion to this software, but no information to back it up.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_
I do want to get across that I think this software is GREAT and that my regarding to information being posted was more towards C. Tapp creating this information and making it available beforehand. I understand that you are a - I will assume here so please correct me if I'm wrong - reseller of this software (technically), so it is not your duty to create/post extensive data/information.
I just think that more information could of been complied on Chris's part before allowing the purchase of such software.
I have also already seen the 'Maestro' name pop up in threads of new members asking what 'chip' to get. Honestly that word should never enter those threads, but that is what inspired me to read all 6+ pages of posts and it just seemed like there was an underlying conclusion to this software, but no information to back it up.









Everything you're saying could be said for a "canned" tune and the chips that have been out for years. Where is your "in depth" breakdown of the software on these??? How do you know how much timing and fuel was added to your APR or GIAC off the shelf tunes? You don't and you'll never see them release such information so I don't understand what it is you're looking for? Also, this isn't an "official" release of the software. Chris stated in our conversation that it would be about 2 weeks before he made the official release and this was just one week ago.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

I'd rather a product be released one week early rather than 1 years late....


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_
100% agree. I see this more geared towards the 'dyno queens', track setups, and hobby enthusiasts. For standard BT, daily street setups, I think an off-the-shelf tune will be more than enough to work with.
I can't believe people have already purchased this with little information, other than a broad overview. Granted, if you have true tuning experience you can probably find your way around, but it can see some people not knowing where to even begin.
I do give credit to bringing this software to light as it will open up more doors, but I don't think this is suited for everyone. 


The fact that you can monitor with these new sample rates is worth 200 bux alone. What else out there is capable of doing that? I know of only 1 thing and it's not cheap. (I am talking via OEM ECU/OBDII)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (bakana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakana* »_
Yeah I truely feel the root cause is the manifold itself. I may be trying larger studs if theyll fit. Do you happen to have or ever seen 12mm stubs and nuts?

I dont deal w/ anything that large, sorry. Yeah, if your manifold is suspect, short of welding the studs in, you'll be constantly battling this.


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (barelyboosting1.8t)*

All I'm saying is the same thing that Zeus is saying...requesting extensive information. Until then I will sit back and use standard, off-the-shelf tunes.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_All I'm saying is the same thing that Zeus is saying...requesting extensive information. Until then I will sit back and use standard, off-the-shelf tunes.

Exactly....you'll sit back and use standard, off-the-shelf tunes...........THAT ALSO HAVE NO EXTENSIVE INFORMATION AVAILABLE. Makes sense.....


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_
Exactly....you'll sit back and use standard, off-the-shelf tunes...........THAT ALSO HAVE NO EXTENSIVE INFORMATION AVAILABLE. Makes sense.....









Off-the-shelf tunes use 'fixed' settings that are known to work great and you are limited to what you can change (via Lemmi, UniSetting, etc). This (Maestro) on the other hand opens up a lot more options for tuning and changing settings that were not previously available through Unisettings, Lemmi, etc. And since these extensive options can now be changed through Maestro it would be nice to have documentation explaining the options/settings/GUI. 
Just like Lemmi, by Revo, has a guide explaining all of its options and settings.
Understand?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (McBee)*

Well, this is the thing.. It basically starts off as a standard off-the-shelf tune. You never have to touch the Maestro. Let say the interface is a $150 more then a standard tune (without tuning interface) and just about the same price as a competitor's off-the-shelf upgrade file. How much does it hurt to acquire an extremely powerful tuning tool that you can use when the documentation becomes available? As a distributor, there is no advantage to supply one over the other. I would assume that the support that i would have to give to each customer would be more so w/ the Maestro.
I'm saying this as an enthusiast as I am using the Maestro on my own vehicles...


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well, this is the thing.. It basically starts off as a standard off-the-shelf tune. You never have to touch the Maestro. Let say the interface is a $150 more then a standard tune (without tuning interface) and just about the same price as a competitor's off-the-shelf upgrade file. How much does it hurt to acquire an extremely powerful tuning tool that you can use when the documentation becomes available? As a distributor, there is no advantage to supply one over the other. I would assume that the support that i would have to give to each customer would be more so w/ the Maestro.
I'm saying this as an enthusiast as I am using the Maestro on my own vehicles...


I guess my whole thing is, I will not throw out extra money for something I do not know fully and competently, to 100%, of it's capability and functionality. Just how I do business and strictly the point I was making in my first post. 
EDIT: I can see where some confusions came into play. When I say software I am talking strictly about Maestro and am completely disregarding the base tune.


_Modified by McBee at 12:51 PM 8-21-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (McBee)*

Then don't buy it. Nobody is asking you to purchase something you are not familiar with. It's obvious your not capable of using this type of feature to benefit your "setup" so stay with what you have. There is nothing else like this on the market, and those who chose to use it will do so.
It's not hard to understand really, I don't know what it is you want from Chris or Arnold...
- A complete high speed data logging package with graphing and map tracing features, and the Maestro 7 editor, which allows access to all relevant maps, scalars and switches inside the binary.
- Included is the Powertap interface, which allows the user to read 
and reflash the ecu. Meaning 94oct file, to c16 file, to pump gas / meth file.. etc.
- With Maestro tuning suite, the sky is the limit 
You can fully edit the file at hand, data log @ 19 frames/ second and re flash between tunes. Easy enough ?


_Modified by 16plus4v at 1:54 PM 8-21-2009_


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (McBee)*

So...Meaghan Fox bumps into you at the Mall. 
She says: You're gorgeous. Wanna have sex?








You say : I'm not sure? What exactly does that include? Can you give me detailed written account?








Meaghan Fox walks off in a huff...muttering something about " not another anal retentive enginerd "








( Just havin' fun kids...but there is a certain poetic justice and truth here)



_Modified by Chickenman35 at 11:22 AM 8-21-2009_


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Then don't buy it. Nobody is asking you to purchase something you are not familiar with. It's obvious your not capable of using this type of feature to benefit your "setup" so stay with what you have. There is nothing else like this on the market, and those who chose to use it will do so.

You're right no one is asking me to purchase, but the point of this thread was to inform people, some of which would like more comprehensive information. And when requested people, such as yourself, create arguments because 'you know more than I do'. Personal interest, nothing you should be arguing about.
My initial post was to back up Zeus's statement about wanting more information and that is strictly a personal preference on my purchasing intent, but you have misinterpreted that into thinking I am not capable to operating such a program.
You're doing nothing but arguing with opinions, which obviously differ from mine. I'm a potential customer such as most of the other people interested in this, I just happen to want more information. And you're going to argue and try to change my opinion and the information that I would like before possibly purchasing?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

So why don't you explain in detail what info it is exactly that you want ? I feel as though most people get the idea of what this software/ hardware is capable of... 
Have you called Chris Tapp with your questions ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_
You're right no one is asking me to purchase, but the point of this thread was to inform people, some of which would like more comprehensive information. And when requested people, such as yourself, create arguments because 'you know more than I do'. Personal interest, nothing you should be arguing about.
My initial post was to back up Zeus's statement about wanting more information and that is strictly a personal preference on my purchasing intent, but you have misinterpreted that into thinking I am not capable to operating such a program.
You're doing nothing but arguing with opinions, which obviously differ from mine. I'm a potential customer such as most of the other people interested in this, I just happen to want more information. And you're going to argue and try to change my opinion and the information that I would like before possibly purchasing?

The documentation is coming. This is just an announcement that the technology is available as was stated. You will have to wait til its available as there is development going on as we speak on other platforms and incorporating other key features. If I have to write the documentation/user manual myself, I will, but trust that it will be available..


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The documentation is coming. This is just an announcement that the technology is available as was stated. You will have to wait til its available as there is development going on as we speak on other platforms and incorporating other key features. If I have to write the documentation/user manual myself, I will, but trust that it will be available..

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds good, but I will say your post threw me off being just a snap-shot of the website and really no other information. And since it is available for purchase, I figured there would be more documentation covering this software.
I'll step out now so no one else gets their panties in a bunch.


_Modified by McBee at 5:14 PM 8-21-2009_


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (McBee)*

Al is right when he speaks of other platforms in the works. Matter of fact, I got an email about an hour ago with the tracking info for my software. 
With that said, I'm assuming you can add another application to the list:
2001 Audi TT 225







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds good, but I will say your post through me off being just a snap-shot of the website and really no other information. And since it is available for purchase, I figured there would be more documentation covering this software.
I'll step out now so no one else gets their panties in a bunch.

Well, I invite anyone go to Hondata, AEM, Autronic, etc prospective websites and see how much documentation there is to actually tune a car. I know that there are some, but its far from comprehensive..


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well, I invite anyone go to Hondata, AEM, Autronic, etc prospective websites and see how much documentation there is to actually tune a car. I know that there are some, but its far from comprehensive..

Which is where the link in my sig comes in handy


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Bottom line is, if you don't understand what full tune-ability is, then you should not be considering this feature.


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_
X2!!! If it isn't about the Maestro software please do not post!
Working on ordering mine hopefully this weekend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

dont sleep!


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

Finally, this is a great step forward. I love it.
:thumb up:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (California Jay)*

God, could everyone stop bitching, this is the first product for our engine that has these features, if you don't want it don't buy it. How is that such a complicated concept? Geez, I'm _so_ offended, a vendor starts a thread about a new, cutting-edge product that I and others may actually want to buy, he is obviously in the wrong because there aren't 1000 threads about the product with every single detail already worked out. Buy it yourself and help inform the community, or be quiet and patient until everyone else figures it out for you. 
The Maestro is an _add-on_ to a good off-the-shelf tune, its not some new, crazy voodoo box that none of us understand that Arnold or Chris is shoving down our throats. Buy it or don't buy it, but I don't want to hear about how you think that Pag/Eurodyne is doing a bait-and-hook on this forum, they have regularly contributed great parts and tunes to our community with (as far as I can tell) little to no bullsh!t of any kind (bashing, 50 advertisements, screwed-over customers). The worst part is that you know if Arnold had secretly IM'd people for months about this and all of the sudden 100 forum members came out and surprised everyone with numbers, info, usage help, etc. etc. etc. everyone would bitch about why they didn't hear about the product sooner; id=27 is turning into daycare for 3rd graders


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Well said ^^

FWIW: This is the first type of formal introduction Chris Tapp has ever posted on VWKotex from what I can remember. So I doubt anyone is trying to bait in customers, we already have one company doing that.
This amazes me too because everyone knew of the software prior to this and it didn't take him years of forum flooding to do so. Just goes to show how fast positive " word of mouth " referrals go around.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 16plus4v at 6:33 PM 8-21-2009_


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

got mine today works awesome will be using it this weekend, it's so easy to use and everything is there. Gotta love people who don't understand this stuff yet they have the time in the world to try and complain about it...
again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif eurodyne.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

It couldn't have been said any better.. I'm thrilled to have gotten back into the 1.8T scene at the best possible time... I probably wouldve never left in the first place, and kept my B5Q.... It was very frustrating going back to GIAC every time I upgraded hardware... These ARE the glory days of Vag hot-rodding.. This makes me feel that it was a good decision to come back to the scene I fell in love with over 15 yrs ago.... 
...Thank you Chris Tapp...


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

Well this is indeed exciting information for those that need this kind of solution. We look forward to more information and reviews. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Al, I seem to have gotten off on the wrong foot in this thread... Just looking for more info is all. Mcbee really elaborated on my concerns, and he's welcome to question the system. 
I'd put together screenshots for you if you supply me with a Maestro.







I really think it's a great product and will be the thing to have for people who are never finished with their car. I just can't justify grabbing one yet- the biggest thing for me is being able to remove or edit ANYTHING in the ECU, such as emissions devices or immo so I can be able to get rid of what I don't want and still pass inspection.
Anyone else who thinks those of us who want more info are "tuner-fish" should just step aside. We want data and info galore, which you can also benefit from later.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (AudiTToR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTToR* »_
Get a base tune.......this product is not "marketed" towards you.


Um, okay.. I think I understand the systems in the 1.8T better than many in here. Which is why I want so much more from a vendor/coder. I'm sure there are many more knowledgable peeps in here that would also like to see more of the front end of this software. The Maestro should be the winner overall, given the functionality shown and info given so far. But for me, well, I have a hard enough time getting a new set of tires out of my wallet, much less a GT35R.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_Hey Al, I seem to have gotten off on the wrong foot in this thread... Just looking for more info is all. Mcbee really elaborated on my concerns, and he's welcome to question the system. 
I'd put together screenshots for you if you supply me with a Maestro.







I really think it's a great product and will be the thing to have for people who are never finished with their car. I just can't justify grabbing one yet- the biggest thing for me is being able to remove or edit ANYTHING in the ECU, such as emissions devices or immo so I can be able to get rid of what I don't want and still pass inspection.
Anyone else who thinks those of us who want more info are "tuner-fish" should just step aside. We want data and info galore, which you can also benefit from later.










Did you miss this part?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well, I invite anyone go to Hondata, AEM, Autronic, etc prospective websites and see how much documentation there is to actually tune a car. I know that there are some, but its far from comprehensive..


And if you can't afford it, why do you bother wasting peoples time?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_Hey Al, I seem to have gotten off on the wrong foot in this thread... Just looking for more info is all. Mcbee really elaborated on my concerns, and he's welcome to question the system. 
I'd put together screenshots for you if you supply me with a Maestro.







I really think it's a great product and will be the thing to have for people who are never finished with their car. I just can't justify grabbing one yet- the biggest thing for me is being able to remove or edit ANYTHING in the ECU, such as emissions devices or immo so I can be able to get rid of what I don't want and still pass inspection.
Anyone else who thinks those of us who want more info are "tuner-fish" should just step aside. We want data and info galore, which you can also benefit from later.









Well, I can understand ppl wanting more information. Short of teaching ppl how to tune a car, we can go into basic concepts on what some of these functions are. We'll assume that most ppl that really want to utilize this tool to know what fuel/ignition/boost maps are and how to go about altering them based on how you're set up w/ some of the tools provided. A more comprehensive manual will be provided to customers. This is just how it has to work. Kind of like getting a manual on how to set up your new home theater. Without actually purchasing one, you'll most likely have to find this info through the experiences of other ppl. The most important tool in this suite is the datalogger. There will be a video that will demonstrate how it is used w/ the program.
I guess ppl can question things all they want. This option is, so far, the only of its kind and accessible to the many that needed/wanted this for a long time. Well, its here, deal with it...


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This option is, so far, the only of its kind and accessible to the many that needed/wanted this for a long time. Well, its here, deal with it...


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Props to eurodyne for this new product. Almost makes me want a 1.8t in my mk3


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_Props to eurodyne for this new product. Almost makes me want a 1.8t in my mk3

Paul, I heard what happened to you on the highway... MESSED UP. You can build a 1.8t and slap the S366 on it


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Paul, I heard what happened to you on the highway... MESSED UP. You can build a 1.8t and slap the S366 on it









with the 4cyl TT haldex i am about to acquire i thought about it......but only for a second


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_

And if you can't afford it, why do you bother wasting peoples time?

Dude, chill. If I think it's something that will be worth my time and save me in the long run, sure I can save for it. But i'll be damm'd if $900 is gonna be spent on something that just won't be what I need. And yes, I did read that post you mentioned.The Eurodyne site has screenshots, just not enough for me. Yes, I do understand timing/boost/manipulation of maps based on what I am running. Which right now is mostly stock.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

It's fine to be hesitant on spending 900 bucks on a new/untested/unknown setup, but if it were me, I'd wait for the pioneers/trailblazers to test/tune and then just follow their lead. Learn from their experiences, etc.
I really don't see the need to dumb it down to the average laymen and have a "tuning for dummies" guidebook. 
The people who want to learn will search, ask questions, and WORK learn it. 
In my experience, spoon feeding inept "tuners" is a recipe for disaster. They know just enough to mess something up, but not enough to fix it.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_It's fine to be hesitant on spending 900 bucks on a new/untested/unknown setup, but if it were me, I'd wait for the pioneers/trailblazers to test/tune and then just follow their lead. Learn from their experiences, etc.
I really don't see the need to dumb it down to the average laymen and have a "tuning for dummies" guidebook. 
The people who want to learn will search, ask questions, and WORK learn it. 
In my experience, spoon feeding inept "tuners" is a recipe for disaster. They know just enough to mess something up, but not enough to fix it.

definitely agree there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_Props to eurodyne for this new product. Almost makes me want a 1.8t in my mk3

Dont fret, it'll be avail for the 2.7t, vr6's (just about every flavor of them), fsi's, etc.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

anything for the 12v or 24v vr6's. I want to swap it into my 90q.


----------



## Dmdusn (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Will this be able to write over a soldered on APR 3+ chip, or would I need a new ECU?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Dmdusn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dmdusn* »_Will this be able to write over a soldered on APR 3+ chip, or would I need a new ECU?

well, you can see about flashing it back to stock or if you have the original chip, i can take care of that in-house and give you back your apr board. otherwise, you may need to get me an ecu and i can take care of it all


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I know you mentioned launch control would be possible, but would there be any access to the Haldex controller in the TTq/R32? I could send you an OEM one + info if it would help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## surfo (Jan 6, 2006)

This is just GREAT!!! 
by the other hand... we had turboed some 2.0N/A Jettas, wich have ME7 ecus and DBW, and we use "tricks" to make them go really fast... but still missing the Exact map tunning for this cars... Any help on this?


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
well, you can see about flashing it back to stock or if you have the original chip, i can take care of that in-house and give you back your apr board. otherwise, you may need to get me an ecu and i can take care of it all


Whoa AL, I didn't know you can solder/desolder boards!! All this time I've been shipping back to Chris I could just drive to you LOL! Maestro looks like its a killer product.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_
Whoa AL, I didn't know you can solder/desolder boards!! All this time I've been shipping back to Chris I could just drive to you LOL! Maestro looks like its a killer product. 

There were times i've desoldered and soldered the same ecu toggling b/w standard prom to encrypt board a half dozen times for testing purposes that involved the serial prom. Yes, you could've saved yourself alot of money and time









_Quote, originally posted by *surfo* »_This is just GREAT!!! 
by the other hand... we had turboed some 2.0N/A Jettas, wich have ME7 ecus and DBW, and we use "tricks" to make them go really fast... but still missing the Exact map tunning for this cars... Any help on this?

Not priority, but totally possible in the future.

_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_anything for the 12v or 24v vr6's. I want to swap it into my 90q.









Most definitely in the very near future.


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:09 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

wow - if this will do also the vr6 and others


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Most definitely in the very near future.

_Modified by [email protected] at 6:09 AM 8-24-2009_

Very nice, i'll be waiting. Im not in any hurry, So i'll be looking for a 12v vr6 obd2


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*

Mine comes in today so any questions just shoot me a pm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this kid wants it for my 2.0 8v AEG


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Can you program it to make the useless n112, n80, n249 etc. do something useful? Like turn on nitrous or water meth or something? Any pics of the software interface for output options?


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*

GPO's! GPO's!
Yea GPO's!


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EF9Si)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EF9Si* »_Oh snap you're back!!









oh just FYI i never left just been staying on the DL and reading more than posting

_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_The infamous 50 Trim S!! Your aware that you have become quite a legend on here right? 

oh im well aware and the same for me as other "infamous" people in life about 20% percent of what you hear or have heard from other people on here about me is the truth so just keep that in mind
again i never saw the answer to my question 
is this 900 or 1450 for this and a BT flash from stock or another program?
sorry i didn't read all the pages
i think for once this is going to make me happy that i've been the slowest person on earth to get my setup on my car, Finally im going to catch an enormous break
this is a question for someone who knows this thing very well. Ok, so if i wanted to stay on a stock block for a while and run low boost to keep the WTQ and boost spikes that kills rods, would this help be able to maximize the amount of whp you could get in the upper rpm's with the timing and fueling adjustments after say 4500-5000 rpm's to maximize power, while keeping the wtq low to save the rods? if so how much whp after 4.5-5k to 7.5k rpms could you pick up with the adjustments you can make with this on say a BW 256 or 258, a 50 trim, a gt3071,or a holset hy-35 or hx-35? The reason i mention all of these is that i don't trust using the 50 trim i have and will probably use it as a backup and will either get a BW256,258 or one of the holsets i mentioned depending on money, The reason i mentioned them all is that they are all turbos im considering and they are all pretty close flow wise, so the answer im looking for would be about the same. Im aware NO one can give an exact number but id like a rough estimate, because for me if the price on this is 900 then i would want to go ahead and get it but if its 1450 or 1500 then a base tune would probably be what i would do until later on as other things are more important and the base tune would be alright for a while until i get rods in or get some more money. 
Im just looking for the price and a rough estimate on the question on extra power potential in the upper rpm range especially on low boost because of being on a stock block and not being able to risk throwing a rod at all?
When i say low boost i mean between 15psi or lower just to be known, to help get an answer to what im wanting to know? im just thinking that on low boost from 4.5k to 5k to 7.5k rpms that you could maximize the timing to pick up power in that part of the powerband and maybe tune your AF to get the max power while still being in a safe area through that part of the powerband?
i would really appreciate it if arnold or chris could help me with the tuning portion of this question, im sure someone else can answer the financial part of the question?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Pick a turbo, buy it, install it.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
Im just looking for the price and a rough estimate on the question on extra power potential in the upper rpm range especially on low boost because of being on a stock block and not being able to risk throwing a rod at all?


Arnold said it comes with a base tune previously. 
The only way to not risk windowing your block is to put rods in before you put the turbo on. End of story. You need rods period. If you think you're saving money by not doing rods, think of what its gonnna cost to get a new shortblock, etc etc, if something happens. And yes, pick a friggin turbo and put it on. You can log it and figure it out.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*

I'm going to attempt to not sound like a dick here. First of all, there is no reason to bring that into this thread, as this is about the maestro and there's a good chance this will start into a "What turbo should 50 trim get" sh*tfest.
Just becuase it all makes sense in your head, does not mean it applies to the real world. It's clear you have not tested or ran any of the turbos you talk about so you wouldn't know how they feel. Looking at a dyno does nothing. Different dyno's read differently, period. 
Becuase of 2 dyno's you have compared, you have concluded a 50 trim is not safe but a GT3071r is? I don't know where you get this, a ****ing turbo is a turbo. a 50 trim and a 3071 at 15psi, IS GOING TO FEEL THE SAME. at 18 psi it's ALSO GOING TO FEEL THE SAME.
There is a reason why our cars make power with larger turbos. If you think about it, stock turbo pushing 20psi, and a 35R pushing 20psi, ITS THE SAME PRESSURE. The fact is the larger turbo continues to push higher pressure through the engine at higher RPM's where the engine is efficient and actually moving. Choosing different turbos to keep your engine from throwing a rod, what? huh?
Instead of wasting your time worrying about whether a rod is going to go through your block, just put rods in. I know many people that are still on stock block that run 20+ PSI every day on a 30R. Doesn't mean they won't throw a rod tomorrow, but come on man. Go put a turbo on your car and stop worrying about numbers. I am definitely one that is always trying to build his car to be the most efficient, but that doesn't mean I won't run into a car with the same turbo on the street with a stock head/intake manifold, crappy ATP cast manifold, etc that won't whip my ass. All I am saying is just because a car seems like it should be putting XXX power on paper, doesn't mean it's going to work. either do rods and run some boost, or keep your stock rods and keep the boost down. Trying to "tune" around your torque range to get top end is stupid and a waste of your time. Just becuase someone says you can run a certain amount of boost to keep your rods happy does NOT make it true. You think people have tested how much boost it takes to throw a rod? Yeah lets put 5 engines on dyno's and run them continuously at 15psi, 17psi, 19psi, 21psi, 23psi. Lets see which breaks first. Just becuase one guy said this, or one guy said that does not make it apply to every engine. If you did that test, I would not be surprised if maybe the 21psi engine happened to go before the 23, etc. I can see it now, you drove your car at "15psi, the perfect number" for 2 years and all of a sudden BOOM, block has a hole in it. Then you come on vortex threatening to sue everyone "But he told me my engine would be fine at 15psi with this turbo, if i tweaked this setting here, and that setting there so get rid of the torque"
Edit- back to the thread, the maestro looks awesome Arnold, and I am very excited to give it a try. I think just about everyone in this 1.8t community has been waiting for something like this for a very very long time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 8:42 AM 8-26-2009_


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_I'm going to attempt to not sound like a dick here. First of all, there is no reason to bring that into this thread, as this is about the maestro and there's a good chance this will start into a "What turbo should 50 trim get" sh*tfest.
Just becuase it all makes sense in your head, does not mean it applies to the real world. It's clear you have not tested or ran any of the turbos you talk about so you wouldn't know how they feel. Looking at a dyno does nothing. Different dyno's read differently, period. 
Becuase of 2 dyno's you have compared, you have concluded a 50 trim is not safe but a GT3071r is? I don't know where you get this, a ****ing turbo is a turbo. a 50 trim and a 3071 at 15psi, IS GOING TO FEEL THE SAME. at 18 psi it's ALSO GOING TO FEEL THE SAME.
There is a reason why our cars make power with larger turbos. If you think about it, stock turbo pushing 20psi, and a 35R pushing 20psi, ITS THE SAME PRESSURE. The fact is the larger turbo continues to push higher pressure through the engine at higher RPM's where the engine is efficient and actually moving. Choosing different turbos to keep your engine from throwing a rod, what? huh?
Instead of wasting your time worrying about whether a rod is going to go through your block, just put rods in. I know many people that are still on stock block that run 20+ PSI every day on a 30R. Doesn't mean they won't throw a rod tomorrow, but come on man. Go put a turbo on your car and stop worrying about numbers. I am definitely one that is always trying to build his car to be the most efficient, but that doesn't mean I won't run into a car with the same turbo on the street with a stock head/intake manifold, crappy ATP cast manifold, etc that won't whip my ass. All I am saying is just because a car seems like it should be putting XXX power on paper, doesn't mean it's going to work. either do rods and run some boost, or keep your stock rods and keep the boost down. Trying to "tune" around your torque range to get top end is stupid and a waste of your time. Just becuase someone says you can run a certain amount of boost to keep your rods happy does NOT make it true. You think people have tested how much boost it takes to throw a rod? Yeah lets put 5 engines on dyno's and run them continuously at 15psi, 17psi, 19psi, 21psi, 23psi. Lets see which breaks first. Just becuase one guy said this, or one guy said that does not make it apply to every engine. If you did that test, I would not be surprised if maybe the 21psi engine happened to go before the 23, etc. I can see it now, you drove your car at "15psi, the perfect number" for 2 years and all of a sudden BOOM, block has a hole in it. Then you come on vortex threatening to sue everyone "But he told me my engine would be fine at 15psi with this turbo, if i tweaked this setting here, and that setting there so get rid of the torque"
Edit- back to the thread, the maestro looks awesome Arnold, and I am very excited to give it a try. I think just about everyone in this 1.8t community has been waiting for something like this for a very very long time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by BoostinBejan at 8:42 AM 8-26-2009_

ok i can tell how you all are going to be, when i asked a simple question that just had a lot of words and the reason im not using my 50 trim is its an ITS and thats why i say i don't trust it. i just want to know approx. how much whp can tweaking the base file be picked up from 4.5-7k rpms. thats a pretty easy question.
can someone answer on how much this is?
if you can't answer my question then keep your opinion from clogging the thread plain and simple


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

As much as you want considering the limits of your components. This is just like running a standalone. You just need to jump in


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (California Jay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California Jay* »_As much as you want considering the limits of your components. This is just like running a standalone. You just need to jump in

thats what i was thinking and a ton of people that have 1.8t swaps run stock motors and i don't want over a 270wtq and as much whp as i can get
i just would like to know about the financial part of it............how much is this with the base tune? i haven't gotten a straight answer that i have seen, it may be in this thread somewhere as i haven't read the whole thread and i asked about the price on page 5 and never saw the answer so............still waiting to see that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (50trim S)*

Well, really not like standalone. Standalone requires a ton more calibrating in the very beginning. This will start you off w/ a very good file. You may never even have to touch the Maestro portion of it.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well, really not like standalone. Standalone requires a ton more calibrating in the very beginning. This will start you off w/ a very good file. You may never even have to touch the Maestro portion of it.

how about answering the price question 
please


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_ its not a simple question.. Its a stupid question.. Its like asking how much weight will I gain if I eat Big Mac's for breakfast, lunch, and dinner?? Results will vary.. Some will gain 20lbs.. Some will become morbidly obese.. Some won't gain any weight at all.. There are too many variables involved









i get what your saying but by saying on a stock engine that eliminates alot of factors that could make for a lot different numbers but i just wanted a ROUGH estimate i know no one could tell me exactly i understand that
price ????????????????????????????? seems as if ithis question is being ignored, not cool


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

Its on the web site man, click "buy now"


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (California Jay)*

so do you have to buy the re-flash software?
thats why iasked is it 900 or between 1450-1500 and you tell me click on the site, and HELL quit beating around the bush and tell me what it cost to use this tuning program going from stock or another program to this
the website is confusing i didn't see where it said whether i needed the re flash thingy or if it would work with just the tuning suite?
i just wish one of you guys would give a straight answer, your like damn politicians.....its ridiculous
if my vw wasn't the last thing of importance my grandfather left to me, i would have already got rid of it and got a honda.........reason im saying that is my GrandFather was like my father since my father wasn't there for me and, my GrandFather passed away 2 yrs ago and my beetle is just really sentimental to me.
hell i may just put a new stock turbo on it and buy me a crx or a hatch .................this vw scene is just really damn annoying to me 

_Modified by 50trim S at 10:43 AM 8-26-2009_


_Modified by 50trim S at 3:59 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (50trim S)*

for once and for all it comes with a base tune.(630cc...)
$900 plus shipping for the maestro with base tune.


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_ if so how much whp after 4.5-5k to 7.5k rpms could you pick up with the adjustments you can make with this on say a BW 256 or 258, a 50 trim, a gt3071,or a holset hy-35 or hx-35?


Maestro seems revolutionary for the 1.8t engine and it leaves me wondering if there would be any reason at all to purchase a competitor over this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by iThread at 3:54 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_for once and for all it comes with a base tune.(630cc...)
$900 plus shipping for the maestro with base tune.


thank you very much for making that crystal clear
i appreciate it
haha this could put uni out of business if people have any sense

















_Modified by 50trim S at 12:00 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (number1275)*

Please keep the posts and commentary related to the Maestro tuning suite.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_Please keep the posts and commentary related to the Maestro tuning suite.









^^^^^^ This


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (iThread)*

x758924016509


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (iThread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iThread* »_
^^^^^^ This

there's a simple way of doing that im sure MANY 1.8t'ers all would like


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
there's a simple way of doing that im sure MANY 1.8t'ers all would like


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

Im just looking for a rough estimate on the question of how much extra power potential in the upper rpm range on 15psi, with a turbo that flows say from 45-60 pounds per minute of air, because of being on a stock block and not being able to worry about throwing a rod.
on 15psi from around 4.5k-5k to 7.5k rpms could you maximize your timing and maybe tune your AF to pick up power in that part of the powerband to get the max power while still being safe through that part of the powerband, and wouldn't you say that running such low boost it should be safe on the rods by keeping the wtq low by only running 15 psi daily. 
Also what would a "ROUGH" estimate of how much power can be achieved over the base file by tweaking the AF and timing to the best potential in the uppper rpm range i mentioned.
this is for someone that knows the answer using this programming and not for someone's opinion FYI. AKA someone with Pagparts or someone with Tapp auto
thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*

I'm sorry I am not trying to get this off track, consider it a bump but COME ON. Do not be ignorant. Throwing a rod is not only caused by low end torque. That's like saying "oh yeah i made 600whp on stock rods with a huge turbo, i just spin it out to 10k rpm so it never sees power that low". No, won't work. You WILL throw a rod.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_I'm sorry I am not trying to get this off track, consider it a bump but COME ON. Do not be ignorant. Throwing a rod is not only caused by low end torque. That's like saying "oh yeah i made 600whp on stock rods with a huge turbo, i just spin it out to 10k rpm so it never sees power that low". No, won't work. You WILL throw a rod.

Exactly, weather you tweak settings at 15psi or turn it up to 18psi your still making more power. This software is far too in depth for someone who has no experience tuning an engine. Let alone someone who has never even put a BT setup together.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Coming soon in a month or so...
2 Thumbs up to Chris Tapp!
2000 ATW Audi A4 Quattro 1870cc 
GT30R .82 A/R
2001 Wideband Harness/ECU Conversion
1000cc Injectors
Eurodyne Maestro Maffless Custom Tuning
Machined ATW Head/AEB Intake Manifold
Upgraded Valve Springs and Exhaust Valves. Rev to 8k. 
4 Port Water Meth Injection
Results to follow! wooot!



_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 5:44 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

We made over 700WHP using eurodyne software wich used maestro7 to tune it, same engine as 2008 still running 100%, nobody will be dissapointed top noth product.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Can we use the useless emissions crap, n249, n80, n112, etc as GPOs to control other things such as nitrous or water meth?


_Modified by themachasy at 5:35 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
Can we use the useless emissions crap, n249, n80, n112, etc as GPOs to control other things such as nitrous or water meth?

X2















I also want an answer.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_
X2















I also want an answer.

And the SAI pump relay is also driven from low level output on the ECU as well- it would make a ready-made fan circuit or electric pump circuit!


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_Can you program it to make the useless n112, n80, n249 etc. do something useful? Like turn on nitrous or water meth or something? Any pics of the software interface for output options?


im sure there will be different versions later on with added features. but this on seems like its only the basic tuning maps


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_I'm going to attempt to not sound like a dick here. First of all, there is no reason to bring that into this thread, as this is about the maestro and there's a good chance this will start into a "What turbo should 50 trim get" sh*tfest.
Just becuase it all makes sense in your head, does not mean it applies to the real world. It's clear you have not tested or ran any of the turbos you talk about so you wouldn't know how they feel. Looking at a dyno does nothing. Different dyno's read differently, period. 
Becuase of 2 dyno's you have compared, you have concluded a 50 trim is not safe but a GT3071r is? I don't know where you get this, a ****ing turbo is a turbo. a 50 trim and a 3071 at 15psi, IS GOING TO FEEL THE SAME. at 18 psi it's ALSO GOING TO FEEL THE SAME.
There is a reason why our cars make power with larger turbos. If you think about it, stock turbo pushing 20psi, and a 35R pushing 20psi, ITS THE SAME PRESSURE. The fact is the larger turbo continues to push higher pressure through the engine at higher RPM's where the engine is efficient and actually moving. Choosing different turbos to keep your engine from throwing a rod, what? huh?
Instead of wasting your time worrying about whether a rod is going to go through your block, just put rods in. I know many people that are still on stock block that run 20+ PSI every day on a 30R. Doesn't mean they won't throw a rod tomorrow, but come on man. Go put a turbo on your car and stop worrying about numbers. I am definitely one that is always trying to build his car to be the most efficient, but that doesn't mean I won't run into a car with the same turbo on the street with a stock head/intake manifold, crappy ATP cast manifold, etc that won't whip my ass. All I am saying is just because a car seems like it should be putting XXX power on paper, doesn't mean it's going to work. either do rods and run some boost, or keep your stock rods and keep the boost down. Trying to "tune" around your torque range to get top end is stupid and a waste of your time. Just becuase someone says you can run a certain amount of boost to keep your rods happy does NOT make it true. You think people have tested how much boost it takes to throw a rod? Yeah lets put 5 engines on dyno's and run them continuously at 15psi, 17psi, 19psi, 21psi, 23psi. Lets see which breaks first. Just becuase one guy said this, or one guy said that does not make it apply to every engine. If you did that test, I would not be surprised if maybe the 21psi engine happened to go before the 23, etc. I can see it now, you drove your car at "15psi, the perfect number" for 2 years and all of a sudden BOOM, block has a hole in it. Then you come on vortex threatening to sue everyone "But he told me my engine would be fine at 15psi with this turbo, if i tweaked this setting here, and that setting there so get rid of the torque"
Edit- back to the thread, the maestro looks awesome Arnold, and I am very excited to give it a try. I think just about everyone in this 1.8t community has been waiting for something like this for a very very long time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by BoostinBejan at 8:42 AM 8-26-2009_


you forgot to add that bigger turbos move more volume of air at a given psi vs. a smaller one at the same psi.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_

im sure there will be different versions later on with added features. but this on seems like its only the basic tuning maps

I wouldn't say it's basic at all. Lemmiwinks and unisettings is basic. This is pretty in depth software.
I'm curious as to why one would want to run nitrous or watermeth controlled by a circuit that was used for nothing more than a reference, not comtrolling any part of the tune. Wouldn't you need a circuit that had gain and threashold tunability ? I'm pretty sure those emissions deletes are better off deleted.


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
Can we use the useless emissions crap, n249, n80, n112, etc as GPOs to control other things such as nitrous or water meth?

im sure it is possible, however, i dont think this would be a walk in the park. I do not think this is a feature right now with this software, right now. you would have to completely rewrite the code to allow a feature like this.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_

you forgot to add that bigger turbos move more volume of air at a given psi vs. a smaller one at the same psi.









kinda inferred, no?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

Could we swap for a different MAP to be able to control boost over 22psi via N75?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Could we swap for a different MAP to be able to control boost over 22psi via N75?

You can dial in N75 duty cycle, you don't need a different MAP.


----------



## thom337 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_
kinda inferred, no?

All turbos move the same volume of air at the same rpm (at equal pressures of course). Volume flow is determined by rpm and engine displacement. The value of a larger compressor is that it is more efficient in its compression...so 20 psi at 3k rpms is the exact same volume, but a larger compressor will generally deliver a more efficient = cooler charge which correlates to higher mass flow. Torque/power is all about mass flow.


_Modified by thom337 at 2:02 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (thom337)*

Not even remotely true...
For example..
A k03s @ 20 psi compared to a 30r @ 20 psi is like comparing a garden hose, and a fire hose at the same psi...


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (thom337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thom337* »_
All turbos move the same volume of air at the same rpm (at equal pressures of course). Volume flow is determined by rpm and engine displacement. The value of a larger compressor is that it is more efficient in its compression...so 20 psi at 3k rpms is the exact same volume, but a larger compressor will generally deliver a more efficient = cooler charge which correlates to higher mass flow. Torque/power is all about mass flow.

_Modified by thom337 at 2:02 PM 8-27-2009_

I think it was understood what the guy meant. You don't have to get all overly tecnical on his use of the word "volume"







. A larger compressor does move more volume of air per minute. This is how they are rated. a k03 and 50 trim do NOT move the same amount of air at 1 bar. The same amount of PRESSURE, yes but not the same amount of mass. This is why a k03 compressor is rated at like 20lbs per minute and a 50trim is more like 45lbs per minute. Anyways......off subject. 
I just sent my stock ecu read out to Chris so he should be sending me back my tune by email shortly to upload to my ecu with Maestro. The software is SOOOOO easy to use! I used ECU Flash and EvoScan to tune my previous Evo to 480whp and this is almost like a super user friendly version of ECU Flash. I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Could we swap for a different MAP to be able to control boost over 22psi via N75?

Yes there is a "euro" map sensor that is good for over 35psi, contact Chris Tapp as he claims to have them available.


----------



## thom337 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_Not even remotely true...
For example..
A k03s @ 20 psi compared to a 30r @ 20 psi is like comparing a garden hose, and a fire hose at the same psi... 

Except not.... a [email protected] @ 3,000 rpm is flowing the exact same VOLUME of air out of the compressor as is a [email protected] 20 psi @ 3,000 rpm. The difference is the 30r is flowing the volume of air at a much lower temperature. This means a much denser charge, and consequently higher mass flow. Its not really a point of argument, its physics.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (thom337)*

See.. There he goes again.. I didn't read it wrong


_Modified by The*Fall*Guy at 11:45 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## thom337 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_
I think it was understood what the guy meant. You don't have to get all overly tecnical on his use of the word "volume"







. A larger compressor does move more volume of air per minute. This is how they are rated. a k03 and 50 trim do NOT move the same amount of air at 1 bar. The same amount of PRESSURE, yes but not the same amount of mass. This is why a k03 compressor is rated at like 20lbs per minute and a 50trim is more like 45lbs per minute. Anyways......off subject. 









There is no "technical" definition of volume. Volume is volume, a cubic dimension. The volume flow of the engine has nothing to do with the compressor, everything to do with the displacement and speed of the engine. Compressors are indeed rated by volume (sometimes) but you guys are forgetting the efficiency islands all over them. Volume is unimportant by itself: combining temperature, volume, and pressure is what is important...you have to consider all aspects of it before the compressor graph has any real meaning. Anyways, this isn't the point of the thread...I will leave this discussion to the realm of awesome "forum knowledge".


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (thom337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thom337* »_
Except not.... a [email protected] @ 3,000 rpm is flowing the exact same VOLUME of air out of the compressor as is a [email protected] 20 psi @ 3,000 rpm. The difference is the 30r is flowing the volume of air at a much lower temperature. This means a much denser charge, and consequently higher mass flow. Its not really a point of argument, its physics.
 About the only thing you are correct about is that cooler air is denser. A larger compressor flows a bigger volume of air at a given psi.. Period.. The fact that a larger compressor heats the charge air less at a given psi is an added bonus.. Fire hose/Garden hose... End of discussion.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_ About the only thing you are correct about is that cooler air is denser. A larger compressor flows a bigger volume of air at a given psi.. Period.. The fact that a larger compressor heats the charge air less at a given psi is an added bonus.. Fire hose/Garden hose... End of discussion.

x2
Run a k03s at 10psi (in efficiency) and a 30R @ 10psi (probably below efficiency due to low shaft speed) and they won't make the same power. 
I can't wait to see someone posting up some real end user results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I hope someone like tapes their tuning and posts a YouTube vid so everyone can get a feel for the interface and everything.


----------



## thom337 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_ About the only thing you are correct about is that cooler air is denser. A larger compressor flows a bigger volume of air at a given psi.. Period.. The fact that a larger compressor heats the charge air less at a given psi is an added bonus.. Fire hose/Garden hose... End of discussion.























One last time. The compressor itself has nothing to do with volume flow. Volume flow is the X axis on a compressor map, it is the INDEPENDENT value. So we're saying, when the engine is flowing this much VOLUME air, this is what the turbo does at X pressure ratio. From that we can get a MASS flow, which IS different between a small compressor and a large compressor....however the VOLUME is exactly the same for the two turbos at the same engine rpm and displacement because Volume flow is determined by the displacement and speed of the engine. I'm not going to discuss this anymore in this thread because its irrelevant to the purpose of the thread. You can make a new thread or continue this in PM if you still disagree with physics.


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_ About the only thing you are correct about is that cooler air is denser. A larger compressor flows a bigger volume of air at a given psi.. Period.. The fact that a larger compressor heats the charge air less at a given psi is an added bonus.. Fire hose/Garden hose... End of discussion.

X3...


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (thom337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thom337* »_All turbos move the same volume of air at the same rpm (at equal pressures of course). Volume flow is determined by rpm and engine displacement. The value of a larger compressor is that it is more efficient in its compression...so 20 psi at 3k rpms is the exact same volume, but a larger compressor will generally deliver a more efficient = cooler charge which correlates to higher mass flow. Torque/power is all about mass flow.

This is correct. Sorry, but everyone else is wrong.
15 psi measured at the intake manifold of a given motor at same RPM will ALWAYS flow the same amount of air into the cylinders. The bigger turbo will make more power because the compressor is creating a denser air charge.
The garden hose / fire hose analogy does not work for a motor because a motor has a restrictor (head, valves, timing etc ...) If there was no restriction, pressure would never build (boost).
To make the Fire hose / Garden hose analogy work, you need to put a large lid on the swimming pool, with a 1/4" inlet, and set both hoses at the same pressure. Which hose will fill the pool faster if it has to push through the 1/4" inlet? Both will fill it at the same rate, if the same amount of pressure is building in the hose.
Sorry for going off topic, but I don't get why this is such a common misconception on the internet ...


_Modified by Agtronic at 3:11 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## thom337 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
This is correct.


Careful not to anger all the forum trolls with facts! They get so upset when you hurt their e-pride with reality.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (thom337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thom337* »_







There is no "technical" definition of volume. Volume is volume, a cubic dimension. The volume flow of the engine has nothing to do with the compressor, everything to do with the displacement and speed of the engine. Compressors are indeed rated by volume (sometimes) but you guys are forgetting the efficiency islands all over them. Volume is unimportant by itself: combining temperature, volume, and pressure is what is important...you have to consider all aspects of it before the compressor graph has any real meaning. Anyways, this isn't the point of the thread...I will leave this discussion to the realm of awesome "forum knowledge". 

Are you seriously trying to say that a K03 at 20psi is flowing the same volume of air as a 50trim at 20psi? Yes, we all know that the 50trim is flowing much more efficiently and a cooler, denser charge but that is not where the gain in volume is comming from. Take the engine out of the picture. Bottom line is at the same pressure, the larger turbo is flowing more air. PERIOD. We aren't talking about the volume flow of the engine, we are talking about the volume flow of the turbo itself which MOST DEFINITELY DOES have a direct relation to the compressor and the lbs. of air it flows per minute.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (04VDubGLI)*

lol, there was exact same thread a year ago or so...I can see how thom337 would get confused.
thom337, to clear your mind properly...imagen a very large turbo...imagen a turbo you could walk into and now imagen K03S turbo...imagen they both spin at the same speed... which one will flow more air?
















Turbo is not just a compressor wheel, turbo is designed properly to move as much air through engine as possible...meaning if you put the same compressor wheel and keep the same exhaust side, you won't gain a lot because engine won't be able to move all that air because of backpressure cause by small exhaust side.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_Are you seriously trying to say that a K03 at 20psi is flowing the same volume of air as a 50trim at 20psi?

Absolutely. 100% fact. HOWEVER, at the risk of confusing everyone more, the turbine (hot side) is generally larger on the larger turbo, so that allows the motor to breathe in more air at the same pressure level, BUT this is not the source of the power gain.
Larger turbos make more power because they are more efficient, not because they CAN flow more.
The only way to increase flow into the motor is by increasing the pressure.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
This is correct. Sorry, but everyone else is wrong.
15 psi measured at the intake manifold of a given motor at same RPM will ALWAYS flow the same amount of air into the cylinders. The bigger turbo will make more power because the compressor is creating a denser air charge.
The garden hose / fire hose analogy does not work for a motor because a motor has a restrictor (head, valves, timing etc ...) If there was no restriction, pressure would never build (boost).
To make the Fire hose / Garden hose analogy work, you need to put a large lid on the swimming pool, with a 1/4" inlet, and set both hoses at the same pressure. Which hose will fill the pool faster if it has to push through the 1/4" inlet? Both will fill it at the same rate, if the same amount of pressure is building in the hose.
Sorry for going off topic, but I don't get why this is such a common misconception on the internet ...

_Modified by Agtronic at 3:11 PM 8-27-2009_

And YOU actually run a tuning company? OMG. I wouldn't leave you my bicycle dude.


----------



## thom337 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mescaline)*

Physics is still on my side, keep going though. You guys are still not getting the relation between volume, pressure, and temperature to performance.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_thom337, to clear your mind properly...imagen a very large turbo...imagen a turbo you could walk into and now imagen K03S turbo...imagen they both spin at the same speed... which one will flow more air?









Okay, now shaft speed has nothing to do with anything. For your analogy to work, you would have to connect both turbos to an engine. If you set both turbos to 15 PSI, both will flow the same amount of air into the motor.
No one is saying that the larger turbo won't make more power, we're just trying to clear up the fact that it's not because the larger one is flowing more, 'cause it's NOT.


----------



## thom337 (Oct 13, 2007)

btw...when people are saying "more air". That means basically nothing. More volume air? More mass air? those have actual meaning. And the analogies of taking the engine away....how are you going to build pressure with no restriction for your airflow? Dynamic pressure being stagnated into static pressure is what causes pressure rise.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (thom337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thom337* »_Physics is still on my side, keep going though. You guys are still not getting the relation between volume, pressure, and temperature to performance.

Ability of engine to flow = power. You put bigger turbo on, you flow more air through engine, you make more power. It's really that simple and don't mention physics please, it's clearly not your strong side. You and Agtronic should read some basic principles of turbo charged engines before posting....especially Agtronic since he just disappointed and shocked his customers.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mescaline)*

uhhh, regardless of who's right, stay on topic here please.
put this discussion elsewhere.but, good facts agtronic/thom


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Okay, now shaft speed has nothing to do with anything. For your analogy to work, you would have to connect both turbos to an engine. If you set both turbos to 15 PSI, both will flow the same amount of air into the motor.
No one is saying that the larger turbo won't make more power, we're just trying to clear up the fact that it's not because the larger one is flowing more, 'cause it's NOT.

Okay, then explain me how is it that with K03S at 18 psi @ 4000 rpm my MAF readings are 100g/s and with GT28RS at 18 psi @ 4000 rpm my MAF readings are 150g/s with a lot larger MAF housing?
Man, this is pure stupidity. Bigger turbo is flowing more air through your engine at the same pressure, why is it so hard to understand?


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Absolutely. 100% fact. HOWEVER, at the risk of confusing everyone more, the turbine (hot side) is generally larger on the larger turbo, so that allows the motor to breathe in more air at the same pressure level, BUT this is not the source of the power gain.
Larger turbos make more power because they are more efficient, not because they CAN flow more.
The only way to increase flow into the motor is by increasing the pressure.

Exactly, and if you take the engine out of the equation then it is exactly as I stated. The compressor flows more as does the exhaust wheel. No one is doubting the fact that bigger turbos make more power being more efficient. But the fact of the matter is the power increase comes from the fact that the turbo CAN FLOW MORE AIR EFFICIENTLY. There is a balance.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_And YOU actually run a tuning company? OMG. I wouldn't leave you my bicycle dude.

The problem is, you guys do not understand the relationship between pressure, flow and restriction. You are all leaving out the restriction.
Don't forget that even naturally aspirated engines are working under pressure, atmospheric pressure. The earth's atmosphere is at 14.7 psi, and this is the pressure that pushes the air into the cylinders. Consider the atmosphere as a large turbo, with infinite flow possibility. According to you guys, the engine should make infinite power! But it does not, because flow is dictated by pressure VS. restriction.
The extra power that you get from a larger turbo comes from a denser air charge at the same pressure level, and a less restrictive turbine.


----------



## thom337 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
Ability of engine to flow = power.

To flow what? Volume? Not true. Mass? Yes.

_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
You put bigger turbo on, you flow more air through engine, you make more power. 

More mass flow, yes. More volume through the intake, no.

Again, I'm not saying that bigger turbos can'tmake more power, they can and do. But its not because they're flowing more volume of air, its because they are flowing a more dense charge, but it is at the same volume as an other turbo would flow on the same engine.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (barelyboosting1.8t)*

i'd like to thank you guys for getting a nice thread locked.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_Okay, then explain me how is it that with K03S at 18 psi @ 4000 rpm my MAF readings are 100g/s and with GT28RS at 18 psi @ 4000 rpm my MAF readings are 150g/s with a lot larger MAF housing?

Because your MAF is reading air MASS. See the relation now?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (thom337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thom337* »_
To flow what? Volume? Not true. Mass? Yes.
More mass flow, yes. More volume through the intake, no.

Again, I'm not saying that bigger turbos can'tmake more power, they can and do. But its not because they're flowing more volume of air, its because they are flowing a more dense charge, but it is at the same volume as an other turbo would flow on the same engine.

LOL, you're very funny and very confused.
Here is a list of different turbos and their ability to flow in CFM, not lb/min.
http://www.ztechz.net/id1.html


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Really sorry for going off topic!! Just trying to clear things up!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

not this argument again.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (water&air)*

Alright folks, take the theory debate here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4539755


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

open another thread for this please


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (VRT)*

Yea, could we clean all the extra posts/junk out of this thread? Pag is a sponsor and two or more pages don't apply http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Could we swap for a different MAP to be able to control boost over 22psi via N75?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Could we swap for a different MAP to be able to control boost over 22psi via N75?

Probably couldn't see it through the physics lecture/debate

_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Yes there is a "euro" map sensor that is good for over 35psi, contact Chris Tapp as he claims to have them available.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

That sensor sounds like a must-have considering the OEM one is useless for anything fun...GB anyone?


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

AEB AEB AEB... im another buyer once it comes out. the only parts left to get for my bt setup, a maf and this tune.


----------



## thom337 (Oct 13, 2007)

How long is this going to take to make adjustments to the file? If I'm on the dyno and I want to edit a block of data, do I have to wait several minutes to reflash the entire file and re-calc the checksum algorithms or is it an instant change like on other standalones like MoTeC?


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

about everything on page 9 needs to be deleted
and you guys give me a hard time for just asking questions and this guy is set on this theory, damn i thought, he can't be saying that 15psi on a k03 and a 35r are equal except for a "denser" and cooler charge haha
just shows how much everyone likes to nit pick at everything i say and all things aren't equal in the vortex world 
i feel like i live in a tiny southern town and im the only black man that lives in it, thats how i feel i get treated on here exept people would be politically correct, in the town......here a lot of people just like to see if i've posted and then respond no matter what i said in the thread just "because".
so back on topic
since someone said this isn't like standalone, so to arnold or chris what exactly is the difference in this and standalone as far as what you can do with it?
basicly WHAT ALL CAN YOU DO WITH THIS?


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*

All of the relevant features are there. Except with the Maestro you start out with the Eurodyne base tune of your choosing.. For example I'm starting out with a ko3s emissions delete flash.. From there I can tune my "base tune" to whatever I want. I don't need to get re-flashed for 630's , etc.. Injector pulsewidth, fuel trims, timing, n75... Its all accessable, and more..


----------



## Bigjuice (Jul 31, 2006)

Need this for my ME5 like yesterday...


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_All of the relevant features are there. Except with the Maestro you start out with the Eurodyne base tune of your choosing.. For example I'm starting out with a ko3s emissions delete flash.. From there I can tune my "base tune" to whatever I want. I don't need to get re-flashed for 630's , etc.. Injector pulsewidth, fuel trims, timing, n75... Its all accessable, and more..

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_WHAT ALL CAN YOU DO WITH THIS? 

Quoted from Eurodyne Website.
Included is the Powertap interface, which allows the user to *read and re-flash the ecu*, a complete high * speed data logging package with graphing and map tracing features*, and the* Maestro 7 editor, which allows access to all relevant maps, scalars and switches inside the binary.* 
Baseline files are provided to get the user started, sourced from a
library developed from years of experience tuning VW and Audi
vehicles.*With Maestro tuning suite, the sky is the limit * 
Think of it this way, all of the tools required for Eurodyne to create the base file are now available to the public. (at the cost of the Maestro software). (IE: adjust timing advance/retard, fuel trim adjustments, rpm limiter etc) Now the public can do as they wish with the tune to optimize their setups. As Arnold said before, there will be people who have Maestro and will never need to modify the tune itself. It's an awesome data logging unit and the ability to switch between files by the push of a button is well worth the money right there.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myself for the third time because 50 trim derails the thread and everyone follows* »_
Can we use the useless emissions crap, n249, n80, n112, etc as GPOs to control other things such as nitrous or water meth?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_Can we use the useless emissions crap, n249, n80, n112, etc as GPOs to control other things such as nitrous or water meth?

Why don't you explain in detail what it is exacty YOU want to be controlling. And how would one of these circuits be able to relay information and use it towards something with gain/threashold type configurations ?


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

so can the software be programmed to give me tuning directions in a sexy voice? 
Jesus people, let's be a little realistic here.
What matters is fuel, timing, and logging. Everything else is icing on the cake.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (20aeman)*

There are so many possibilites (several I'm keeping to myself). But, guys, there is not a 100 man development team hashing out different segments of code. Every single 'add-on' will present a logisitcal programming nightmare scenario which would need to be tested and debugged. Lets just be happy that this is available and enjoy the software for what it is for now. As some time passes, Eurodyne can address this in their free time.
As for the time it takes to reflash, well, if you're changing every single map in its entirety, it'll take a some minutes. But if you're primarily working on one/two maps at a time, its fairly quick.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There are so many possibilites (several I'm keeping to myself). But, guys, there is not a 100 man development team hashing out different segments of code. Every single 'add-on' will present a logisitcal programming nightmare scenario which would need to be tested and debugged. Lets just be happy that this is available and enjoy the software for what it is for now. As some time passes, Eurodyne can address this in their free time.
As for the time it takes to reflash, well, if you're changing every single map in its entirety, it'll take a some minutes. But if you're primarily working on one/two maps at a time, its fairly quick.

how many maps can be saved to fall back on and reflash with? 1,2,3?


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (18T_BT)*

Well guys its finally come to this point. The chip wars are officially over. TAPP/ Eurodyne has killed it. Maestro here I come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. 
ps, this is sooo far over my head its ridiculuos but all i need is 3 maps created really. 
92 pump
92 with torco
c16
being able to switch with the push of a button is the shizzit and i will be making the switch from revo 550 to a base maestro 830 file in the near future.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_All of the relevant features are there. Except with the Maestro you start out with the Eurodyne base tune of your choosing.. For example I'm starting out with a ko3s emissions delete flash.. From there I can tune my "base tune" to whatever I want. I don't need to get re-flashed for 630's , etc.. Injector pulsewidth, fuel trims, timing, n75... Its all accessable, and more..

that's it
Eurodyne will send you a email with the base file of your choice
I'm getting a 1000cc file http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jbrown7815 (Jun 17, 2007)

Can't wait till this is available for my AEB B6 A4...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (jbrown7815)*

Ppl can source this from me. If there is ever a problem w/ a cable or updated firmware on your cable for new software and such, you neednt have to send back to canada. Faster and cheaper


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (jbrown7815)*

Just got mine today. I'll post pics soon


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ppl can source this from me. If there is ever a problem w/ a cable or updated firmware on your cable for new software and such, you neednt have to send back to canada. Faster and cheaper









Unless I am from Canada


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (dowsett6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dowsett6* »_
Unless I am from Canada









This would be obvious


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Go Canada!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Go Canada!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (thom337)*

Just waiting for the ME5 version to come out so that i my AEB will have something to play with.










_Modified by killa at 8:42 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## dane. (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

so would it be safe to call maestro a piggyback ecu? I never fully understood the concept behind one


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wylde)*

Nope.. Maestro is a flash.. A piggyback is an add on controller that "piggybacks" the stock ecu.. This is the stock ecu, with all the benefits of the stock ecu.. Only mappable. Read the thread


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wylde)*

Piggyback = add-on controller that takes over control of an engine function (A/F, boost, timing, etc), and these were popular back in the day but are unnecessary now (at least for our cars)
Maestro = all-in-one reader/controller that gives you access to engine parameters and the ability to log data to find trouble spots/test new settings


----------



## JakeAKAHarryPotter (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Just waiting for the ME5 version to come out so that i my AEB will have something to play with.









_Modified by killa at 8:42 PM 8-28-2009_

And I'm just waiting for you to play with it so I can see what it really can do... I'm looking at 01 A4's right now, give me a reason to not do the switch PLEASE!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JakeAKAHarryPotter)*

Congratulations guys...this is what the VW/Audi world has needed for years. Like frankie said earlier, it makes me want to do another newer VAG setup. 
hats off to Eurodyne!!!


----------



## bzflag (Apr 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

How about changing dwell times so I can make the change to LSx coil packs?
Can it handle a Mafless setup?


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bzflag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzflag* »_How about changing dwell times so I can make the change to LSx coil packs?
Can it handle a Mafless setup?
 You start off with whatever base tune they offer.. So yes maf-less is done.. And if Uni can increase the dwell I'm sure Tapp can do the same.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_ You start off with whatever base tune they offer.. So yes maf-less is done.. And if Uni can increase the dwell I'm sure Tapp can do the same.

Not only that, you can do it by yourself. Not having to ship ECU's cross country saves a bundle of time/ shipping costs.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Not only that, you can do it by yourself. Not having to ship ECU's cross country saves a bundle of time/ shipping costs.
 Damn.. Straight.. People ask why should I get this file. I say why wouldn't you get this file.. Even if your running a stock turbo. You will never need another flash.. This is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Why don't you explain in detail what it is exacty YOU want to be controlling. And how would one of these circuits be able to relay information and use it towards something with gain/threashold type configurations ?

Just general purpose stuff, nothing crazy. Turning on water meth at a certain boost level/rpm, maybe a secondary fuel pump thats boost related, nothing nuts, just simple on off ****. Would rather not run a bunch of hobbs switches you know? be nice to do that in software.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*

x2 good call, though are you going to reuse the actual vac solenoids or instead wire a connection to whatever you want and actuate with the ECU? You're basically talking about an ECU-controlled windowswitch, and goddamn that sounds useful


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

I have a question, I understand boost is scalable and programmable but are we still limited by the N75 valve? For example I'm running a k04-20 turbo that spikes roughly ~25 psi. Ideally I'd like to limit the spike and build boost in a more linear fashion since I don't have upgraded rods. Is this possible or will boost still spike due to the n75's slow reaction like on normal chipped software?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TooLFan46n2)*

An N75K will produce the same results, but I'd still like to know too


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

Not positive I have this correct, but from what I gather thus far, you will have the ability to control the N75 duty cycle. If you currently watch your duty cycle that'd give you a "baseline" for a duty cycle percentage. You can raise/lower accordingly to control boost. I'd imagine if you messed around enough you could probably eliminate spiking all together. The n75 doesn't care how much boost you run, it just cares what it's duty cycle is - so, it can be above MAP readings and still be effective. If someone understands better... please do share - I'm just trying to offer what I think I know thus far.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (04VDubGLI)*

The spiking you see when running an N75 valve is overshoot because of the PID values that it operates based on. In theory, you should be able to have it hit a set boost point and then just hold it (nearly)...exactly like your idle valve controls idle. (they work on the exact same principals)
The only problem is that I have never seen an N75 NOT spike. They spike on the stock cars, and the one I have on my car on standalone management spikes too. I haven't been able to get it to not spike yet. It would be interesting to see why this is. Seems that thats just the nature of PID. Its VERY hard to get it right. Glad I'm taking controls class soon


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TooLFan46n2)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VRT)*

ZOMG


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_The spiking you see when running an N75 valve is overshoot because of the PID values that it operates based on. In theory, you should be able to have it hit a set boost point and then just hold it (nearly)...exactly like your idle valve controls idle. (they work on the exact same principals)
The only problem is that I have never seen an N75 NOT spike. They spike on the stock cars, and the one I have on my car on standalone management spikes too. I haven't been able to get it to not spike yet. It would be interesting to see why this is. Seems that thats just the nature of PID. Its VERY hard to get it right. Glad I'm taking controls class soon









yea you got it, however you can tune it to not spike, but you then have slow response, PID tradeoff. on the first few tries with boost control i had slow response but held boost and didnt spike at all. Now i have it spool hella quick and hold well







(s4 not 1.8t btw)


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Is the tracing speed dependent on ECU?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VRT)*

*Print Screen* or *Prt Scr* key at the top right of your key board... press it over and over and over and over..... then upload pics and post








.

.

.

.

NOW


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

lol


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

I'm with you, and i'm ready to buy BT software so I'm gonna need good info on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif asap!!!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (1.8TTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TTURBO* »_I'm with you, and i'm ready to buy BT software so I'm gonna need good info on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif asap!!!

What do you want to know exactly ?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_*Print Screen* or *Prt Scr* key at the top right of your key board... press it over and over and over and over..... then upload pics and post








.
.
.
NOW

I tried, can't do it


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VRT)*

Hit ctrl+alt+print screen, and then paste into MSPaint (or whatever), save as an image, then upload


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

sorry i quoted a post by zeus but don't know what happened








info on the maestro (like a pdf pics and stuff like that) i think i could buy this in a couple weeks.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (1.8TTURBO)*

I'm sure some screen shots will be avail shortly, hang tight. Best thing is, you probably want the software anyhow, so order it. Then you can always buys the Maestro later on when you want to explore tuning capabilities.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TooLFan46n2)*

I will have more pics later




















_Modified by VRT at 8:16 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

ill try and take screen shot of the log i made last night at a test tune At mirabel drag race. thanks to the loging we found out my 02 wideband was not working properly, and was not running all the boost i could. zero corection factor, very cool can see Tb %, rpm, air temp, 02 correction, injector ms etc very usefull. we still ran [email protected] with issues that we just fixed and we were short in boost so things are looking good.
There is alot of question about this product wich is fine, but remember your getting a near perfect BT file plus you get all these awesome option, so lets say you want a Bt file you have 2 choice 1 is just a file, then you have 2nd wich is file plus all the option for not alot more money... so to me the choice is clear, buy this and you won't regret it, stop waiting on the next guy to buy it to give some reviews.. eurodyne as proven to be a top BT file so what's the issue support and give back to a company who as made this a reality..


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (autoxtrem)*


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_









thank you for doing this! Above looks like unisettings. I'm looking forward to mAp editing and list of all maps.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

this is only half the photo. there is more that the screen doesn't show
maybe tomorrow I'll take a pic of it


----------



## JakeAKAHarryPotter (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_I'm sure some screen shots will be avail shortly, hang tight. Best thing is, you probably want the software anyhow, so order it. Then you can always buys the Maestro later on when you want to explore tuning capabilities. 

Not that simple, I was quoted $400 iirc to upgrade my Tapp file


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (JakeAKAHarryPotter)*

Including Maestro ?


----------



## JakeAKAHarryPotter (Aug 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

From my Tapp 630 to the Maestro...


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JakeAKAHarryPotter)*

I don't think thats a bad deal at all.
The unit is $900 alone


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VRT)*

Yeah, what are you complaining about? $400 is right on par. Maestro is $900....when you pay that $400 you're getting both the flashloader (which is $500 alone) and you get the tuning software which is another $400. So you're basically getting the flashloader free if you're and existing software user.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (barelyboosting1.8t)*

X2... What do you want? At least Tapp is giving you a deal.. Uni's bt flash alone costs as much as the Maestro Suite. A $400 upgrade is a good deal... Remember.. After you spend that $400 you will never need another flash... Try getting a deal like that with UNI. How much do you wanna bet that their version of the Maestro will be $1200


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*

Can someone post more pictures of the software and its abilities? All the nutswingers- I understand why you're excited, but theres barely any information thats actually been shown on the software.... a bunch of interface pictures, maybe a PDF user manual (not for tuning, just for an overview of the software and where to find stuff), or maybe a gallery of screenshots would be great, and probably push people to buy more.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TooLFan46n2)*

Bump for the REAL DEAL user tunable suite available NOW


----------



## Bryan on Boost (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_Bump for the REAL DEAL user tunable suite available NOW









Big +1 to that my friend








You can get it right now and you don't have to have a dealer do it for you and hold your hand every time you need an adjustment








I mean, wouldn't it be LAME to offer this and set it up so that only an authorized dealer could access and use this SWEET program that YOU paid for?








Huge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Eurodyne


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bryan on Boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan on Boost* »_
Big +1 to that my friend








You can get it right now and you don't have to have a dealer do it for you and hold your hand every time you need an adjustment








I mean, wouldn't it be LAME to offer this and set it up so that only an authorized dealer could access and use this SWEET program that YOU paid for?








Huge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Eurodyne








Thank you Bryan... This might not be for everyone. But this is certainly for me. I grew up tuning dragsters with my dad, and spent the last decade and a half playing with dubz. I don't need someone to hold my hand. I will do logs, and make incremental changes as I see fit. This is what a lot of us have been pleading for. Now I can tune MY CAR in MY OWN GARAGE.. Again this is not for everyone.. And its not intended to be. But those of us who are capable now have the means.. Those who need handholding can go acrossed the street to UNI.. Its all good.. The bar has been raised.. Welcome to a new Era of 1.8T tuning.. Our marque can now compete with the other marques..


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_Thank you Bryan... This might not be for everyone. But this is certainly for me. I grew up tuning dragsters with my dad, and spent the last decade and a half playing with dubz. I don't need someone to hold my hand. I will do logs, and make incremental changes as I see fit. This is what a lot of us have been pleading for. Now I can tune MY CAR in MY OWN GARAGE.. Again this is not for everyone.. And its not intended to be. But those of us who are capable now have the means.. Those who need handholding can go acrossed the street to UNI.. Its all good.. The bar has been raised.. Welcome to a new Era of 1.8T tuning.. Our marque can now compete with the other marques.. 

You don't have the software, you haven't used the software. How can you say its the new era of 1.8t tuning? Thats the reason why I want to see REAL data, MANY more pictures, a guide of some sort. You keep spouting off how this is so great, the bar has been raised. HOW DO YOU KNOW? good lord. I want to see how much this custom software makes over a canned uni tune back to back, do that, then you can keep running your mouth about how this custom tune **** is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sliced bread is so awesome


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Buschwick)*

Especially with peanut butter and jelly!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
You don't have the software, you haven't used the software. How can you say its the new era of 1.8t tuning? Thats the reason why I want to see REAL data, MANY more pictures, a guide of some sort. You keep spouting off how this is so great, the bar has been raised. HOW DO YOU KNOW? good lord. I want to see how much this custom software makes over a canned uni tune back to back, do that, then you can keep running your mouth about how this custom tune **** is the best thing since sliced bread.










Go ask AEM, Megasqirt, 034, Autronic for manuals and tons of screen shots ?... or better yet ask Marc aka Autoxtrem how he tuned his drag car to make 715whp. Using the Maestro is how. I don't see what it is you don't understand about its capabilities ? It's obvious your incompetent, or your pissed off you purchased Uni software.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
You don't have the software, you haven't used the software. How can you say its the new era of 1.8t tuning? Thats the reason why I want to see REAL data, MANY more pictures, a guide of some sort. You keep spouting off how this is so great, the bar has been raised. HOW DO YOU KNOW? good lord. I want to see how much this custom software makes over a canned uni tune back to back, do that, then you can keep running your mouth about how this custom tune **** is the best thing since sliced bread.









Why are you getting bitter? back to back...what? It's not software competition, this is ability to tune your own car...kinda like running standalone. This is what we wanted since...forever.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
You don't have the software, you haven't used the software. How can you say its the new era of 1.8t tuning? Thats the reason why I want to see REAL data, MANY more pictures, a guide of some sort. You keep spouting off how this is so great, the bar has been raised. HOW DO YOU KNOW? good lord. I want to see how much this custom software makes over a canned uni tune back to back, do that, then you can keep running your mouth about how this custom tune **** is the best thing since sliced bread.








 what do you care?? Really?? Its not all about tuning for max power. Its about buying one "flash" and being done with it, high speed datalogging capabilities, etc.. Personally I like the idea of being able to adjust the maps myself. On my last project (years ago mind you) everytime I changed my setup I had to go back to GIAC and get flashed again. Just to make small tweaks that I couldve done myself with a bit of datalogging. To many of us half the fun is getting our hands dirty, and doing the work ourselves. This gives us the ability to do so. Its very exciting. Its obvious that you are a Uni loyalist, and that's fine.. Just quit filling up this thread with your short sighted arguments. If you don't want to tweak your own file don't. Noone is twisting your arm.. When I can finally take a day off work to drive up to New York to meet with Arnold I will have this. I wanted to get up there this week but I couldn't make it happen. I have a business to run, and clients to take care of. I don't have a regular job that I can just call in sick to go play with my car..


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cant wait to get mine


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_cant wait to get mine

x2


----------



## bzflag (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

What about immo defeat?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Can be done via Maestro.


----------



## Bryan on Boost (Aug 8, 2009)

I too foresee Maestro in my future. I can't wait to see some dyno numbers and feedback regarding driveability on a tuned car.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Bryan on Boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan on Boost* »_I too foresee Maestro in my future. I can't wait to see some dyno numbers and * feedback regarding driveability on a tuned car. * 
 
This is where experience of who ever doing the tuning will have to know what channel may need tweaking to get drive-ablity nice and smooth that's where dealer support will be important IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good to see more tuning choices .







Bob.G


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
This is where experience of who ever doing the tuning will have to know what channel may need tweaking to get drive-ablity nice and smooth that's where dealer support will be important IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good to see more tuning choices .







Bob.G

I don't think dealer support have anything to do with tuning, they will provide tuning software...not tuning itself, don't confuse these two. A simple manual with what things do what is necessary but everything else is responsibility of tuner itself.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Bryan on Boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan on Boost* »_I too foresee Maestro in my future. I can't wait to see some dyno numbers and feedback regarding driveability on a tuned car.

Feedback on drivability ? It will drive like any other " off the shelf " tune. So far only one dyno I know of on the Autoxtrem drag car. Marc claims they took the off the shelf 1000cc tune, tweaked it to their liking and made 715whp. He says they didn't veer off all that far from the original tune.


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

if you would take off the shelf tune and run same set up as mine you would be very very happy with the results, would you make 715whp on mustang dyno probably not since we went to the limit of making power, but for a mail order tune you would have a killer car. we have yet to run with 700+whp but this weekend in Pittsburg it will be the first time


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_ what do you care?? Really?? Its not all about tuning for max power. Its about buying one "flash" and being done with it, high speed datalogging capabilities, etc.. Personally I like the idea of being able to adjust the maps myself. On my last project (years ago mind you) everytime I changed my setup I had to go back to GIAC and get flashed again. Just to make small tweaks that I couldve done myself with a bit of datalogging. To many of us half the fun is getting our hands dirty, and doing the work ourselves. This gives us the ability to do so. Its very exciting. Its obvious that you are a Uni loyalist, and that's fine.. Just quit filling up this thread with your short sighted arguments. If you don't want to tweak your own file don't. Noone is twisting your arm.. When I can finally take a day off work to drive up to New York to meet with Arnold I will have this. I wanted to get up there this week but I couldn't make it happen. I have a business to run, and clients to take care of. I don't have a regular job that I can just call in sick to go play with my car..

You misread my statements. If you look before, I do want more info on this as I DO want to be able to tune my car myself. However, you keep going on about how tapp is so amazing when there are no screenshots, barely any information, and no concrete user reviews/testimonials and so on and so forth. So on the counterpoint, stop spouting your baseless crap about software you haven't even seen work.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
You misread my statements. If you look before, I do want more info on this as I DO want to be able to tune my car myself. However, you keep going on about how tapp is so amazing when there are no screenshots, barely any information, and no concrete user reviews/testimonials and so on and so forth. So on the counterpoint, stop spouting your baseless crap about software you haven't even seen work.
 Quite a venom filled statement Machasy... 
Its an exciting package.. Plain and simple.. 
There is no need for you to keep posting these cranky little statements.. 
Hope you enjoyed your holiday


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (coreyj)*

loading my first file today


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VRT)*

Congrats!! You better post back with details


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VRT)*

very cool. what did you change?
And can you do one screenshot of the editor with all map nodes in left side expanded? like this but readable:








Just the left pane. You don't need to open any (3D map).


_Modified by elRey at 5:33 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

fack, I was hoping not to spend more money...but I'm gonna need this. Someone stop the insanity! stop making parts that I need!


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

I browsed the first page, and the site and didn't find my answer.
Can this be used with an AEB?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli_ryan* »_I browsed the first page, and the site and didn't find my answer.
Can this be used with an AEB?

If you kept looking you would have found something like.. " will be available soon, working on it now "
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

sweet. I did look, but there were some parts of the web page that were not loading and had the little boxes instead. Maybe thats where that was written. Is there any idea on when this may be? and any information on the setup that it will have? I'm planning on switching to the 4 wire coil packs with the built in icm. And I'd really like to switch to a map sensor instead of the maf. Just wondering if anything like that is planned.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli_ryan* »_sweet. I did look, but there were some parts of the web page that were not loading and had the little boxes instead. Maybe thats where that was written. Is there any idea on when this may be? and any information on the setup that it will have? I'm planning on switching to the 4 wire coil packs with the built in icm. And I'd really like to switch to a map sensor instead of the maf. Just wondering if anything like that is planned.

I doubt it man, Your better off converting to DBW and ME7 ECU if you want to delete the MAF.. The 1000cc AEB file is awesome, ran it all year around, sub -20* temps and started up every morning. I don't see why you would need to with such a good file. The file has made 590whp on my old A4 and never skipped a beat.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

does the maestro still allow multiple maps and the ability to switch between them via cruise control? 
How does e85 work with this setup? 
for example, I have 1 1000cc file, there is 30 percent more fuel needing to be thrown in for e85..but the fueling map doesn't really change because it's read in lambda...only converted to gasoline afr. 
So how do you address that? Assuming you want 1000cc injectors to run both your pump gas tune as well as your e85 tune, and the fueling map is the same for both of them...how do you let maestro know?
Considering the fact that maestro appeals to the water/meth, alternative fuels crowd, map switchability on the fly should be a must. There is only so much you can do on pump gas over an off the shelf tune...maybe lean it out a little up top for a monstrous 10hp. 
How bout setting up an e85 1000 base map (just on fueling), while leaving the pump gas timing map...and let us figure the rest out. And the ability to switch between the 1000 e85 and 1000 pump map. 
That will officially make it worth my while. 










_Modified by 20aeman at 1:59 AM 9-10-2009_


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

I was mearly interested in the map/maf switch. I just don't want a dumb maf sensor and I'd like to have a bov. I do however want to switch the coils. I think it should be fine, but have you thought about whether that would be ok? I don't see why it wouldn't.
I don't know how much more power you'll be able to make with 1000cc on e85. I was thinking 1600cc on e85. This is my other real interest. I want to run e85 and pump tunes. If this can switch between maps easily I'll be on board for when it comes out for the aeb's.
Also, is there built in 2 step launch control? Or a way to complish this?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli_ryan* »_I was mearly interested in the map/maf switch. I just don't want a dumb maf sensor and I'd like to have a bov. I do however want to switch the coils. I think it should be fine, but have you thought about whether that would be ok? I don't see why it wouldn't.

Won't work man, you cannot run a MAP sensor on the AEB ECU. Nor can you run 4 wire coils, as the AEB drive an ignition module.


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

oh really? 
http://www.audigeeks.com/forum...181.0








and i know the aeb uses the maf based setup. and i'm not switching to dbw with me7. the other option i'm looking at would allow map based tuning.

And I'm still wondering about the other things.


_Modified by gli_ryan at 11:01 AM 9-10-2009_


----------



## STS9king (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Won't work man, you cannot run a MAP sensor on the AEB ECU. Nor can you run 4 wire coils, as the AEB drive an ignition module.

16plus4v, you are wrong on this one bro. I literally converted to the newer 4 wire coils and ICM delete last night. My AEB coils wouldn't hold a spark. AND I FINALLY SOLVED MY MISFIRE PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli_ryan* »_oh really? 

Yes really, if you read what I wrote clearly, I said " wont work as it's used with an ignition control module ", obviously if you do the full conversion you'll be fine. GL with that, never had a problem with OEM or Beru 3 wire coils. 
How about that Map conversion ? ME7 or standalone... only option that I know of.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (STS9king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STS9king* »_
16plus4v, you are wrong on this one bro. I literally converted to the newer 4 wire coils and ICM delete last night. My AEB coils wouldn't hold a spark. AND I FINALLY SOLVED MY MISFIRE PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Is it really that much smoother? Wonder if i should do the same for my '97. Did you try new AEB coils? drop me an IM if you can


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_does the maestro still allow multiple maps and the ability to switch between them via cruise control? 
How does e85 work with this setup? 
for example, I have 1 1000cc file, there is 30 percent more fuel needing to be thrown in for e85..but the fueling map doesn't really change because it's read in lambda...only converted to gasoline afr. 
So how do you address that? Assuming you want 1000cc injectors to run both your pump gas tune as well as your e85 tune, and the fueling map is the same for both of them...how do you let maestro know?
Considering the fact that maestro appeals to the water/meth, alternative fuels crowd, map switchability on the fly should be a must. There is only so much you can do on pump gas over an off the shelf tune...maybe lean it out a little up top for a monstrous 10hp. 
How bout setting up an e85 1000 base map (just on fueling), while leaving the pump gas timing map...and let us figure the rest out. And the ability to switch between the 1000 e85 and 1000 pump map. 


If you can change tune for different size injectors, then it's the same as keeping same injectors and switching to E85. You just tuning it for smaller injectors. i.e. if you start with a 1000cc file on gas, you change it as if tuning for 780cc injectors but keep the 1000cc injectors in. 


_Modified by elRey at 4:29 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Yes really, if you read what I wrote clearly, I said " wont work as it's used with an ignition control module ", obviously if you do the full conversion you'll be fine. GL with that, never had a problem with OEM or Beru 3 wire coils. 
How about that Map conversion ? ME7 or standalone... only option that I know of.


whatever on the coil thing. I knew what I was talking about and assumed you meant it wasn't possible to switch the coils, since thats what I read and someone else read as well. Screw the aeb coils. they are expensive and the icm is an unnecessary part of that dumb, expensive setup. I'm done talking about that.
I'm still wondering if you can switch maps on the fly. This is all I want to know at this point.
And with the map conversion, I was looking into lugtronic. standalone yes.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli_ryan* »_I'm still wondering if you can switch maps on the fly.

Yes the ability to switch maps is available via Maestro.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

are the baseline files, your stage 1 stuned files or are they like hondata/aem files that basically are to get you to the dyno to be tuned? Basically would one be able to see chiplike gains if this was their first mod, then be able to fine tune the map later as items were add, or would there be a need for tuning even on a stock motor? Also is there already, or plans to add, the ability to datalog an outside sourced WB such as an LM-1?
From the Screenshots looks awesome and comparable to Hondata and such in the honda world


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** ([email protected])*

Whats the ability to tweak a 840CC Tapp File? I need to play with the idle and also figure out if the car is running good. The A/Fs look good it just hasn't been feeling as fast lately. I've checked numerous times for vaccum leaks and i'm 99.9% sure I dont have a leak. Any suggestions on what I could do even without the maestro software because I won't be able to purchase it for a while. Thanks


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (Cryser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cryser* »_are the baseline files, your stage 1 stuned files or are they like hondata/aem files that basically are to get you to the dyno to be tuned? Basically would one be able to see chiplike gains if this was their first mod, then be able to fine tune the map later as items were add, or would there be a need for tuning even on a stock motor? Also is there already, or plans to add, the ability to datalog an outside sourced WB such as an LM-1?
From the Screenshots looks awesome and comparable to Hondata and such in the honda world
 Its better than Hondata or any of the others because instead of starting you off with a "rough" base tune the Maestro starts you off with whatever off the Shelf Eurodyne flash that you want. Then you have the ability to tweak the allready good tune to whatever your needs are. Eg. You can start out with a simple stock turbo flash as your base tune and then tweak the file when you decide to go big turbo for different size injectors, fuel maps, timing maps, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_ Its better than Hondata or any of the others because instead of starting you off with a "rough" base tune the Maestro starts you off with whatever off the Shelf Eurodyne flash that you want. Then you have the ability to tweak the allready good tune to whatever your needs are. Eg. You can start out with a simple stock turbo flash as your base tune and then tweak the file when you decide to go big turbo for different size injectors, fuel maps, timing maps, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Awesome, so that pretty much seals the deal on that being the first mod for my 1.8t when I get it. I logically can't see why to do anything else first


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (Cryser)*

And get the stock turbo "delete flash" it removes all the smog items from the flash so you will have much less of a chance of popping cel's for stupid emissions crap that doesn't do anything. It will almost guarantee your passing of ca emissions as long as you retain a good functioning cat. The rest of us use the flash to get rid of annoying fault codes because we have gotten rid of all that stuff. In your case it would be a good idea to keep that stuff to pass "visual" but delete it from the flash so that you don't have to worry if any of it actually functions or not. Just my .02


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone able to post a picture or know if wideband datalog is a capability? Specifily if your able to datalogg wideband readings(either stock(if they even come with stock WBs) or through an aftermarket unit) in relation to engine load and rpm? I ask because that was one of the best features of hondata and it helps immensely in street tuning.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (Cryser)*

Yes its there











_Modified by VRT at 11:49 AM 9-16-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

This is great! I love how it's all there in one place! woot! Can't wait.


----------



## Bigjuice (Jul 31, 2006)

Does anyone know if there will be a version for the ME5 cars anytime soon?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (Bigjuice)*

The aeb cars?? Yes. They are working on it.


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

After looking at the website, I was curious about cost/file availability with this for those of us who haven't yet gone big turbo but plan on doing so but want Maestro now? 
Will the (inevitable) big turbo file be offered for more $$, or does my $900 get me access to any ol file when I start swapping turbos about? I've waited this long to chip, I can wait a bit longer too if I need to.
Kinda a no-brainer over the hasty uni 'announcement' that seems to be stickied... this ought to be too.


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

wow, the attention span around here goes fast.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (EugeneDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EugeneDubbin* »_After looking at the website, I was curious about cost/file availability with this for those of us who haven't yet gone big turbo but plan on doing so but want Maestro now? 
Will the (inevitable) big turbo file be offered for more $$, or does my $900 get me access to any ol file when I start swapping turbos about? I've waited this long to chip, I can wait a bit longer too if I need to.
Kinda a no-brainer over the hasty uni 'announcement' that seems to be stickied... this ought to be too.

Yes $900 is the one time fee. From there you can load any file at any given time.


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

Thats pretty freaking awesome. Guess that makes this a no-brainer


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (EugeneDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EugeneDubbin* »_Thats pretty freaking awesome. Guess that makes this a no-brainer









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (EugeneDubbin)*

x2, give me a few weeks, I'll have screenshots out the ass


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

ill have screen shots sooner or later
been busy


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** ([email protected])*

Three questions:
1) Can the Maestro handle different throttle body sizes (like, can you specify size?), or does the tune just need tweaking?
2) Do I need to have my rear o2 plugged in EVEN THOUGH I'll use the Maestro to get rid of readiness?
3) Again, any kind of anti-lag, traction control tweaking, launch control, etc?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (l88m22vette)*

damn this setup look real nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (Blu--Pearl)*



















































_Modified by VRT at 10:24 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (VRT)*

DOPE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (VRT)*

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I want it, glad I did the wideband conversion AWP ecu FTW.


_Modified by Wolk's Wagon at 7:30 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (VRT)*

Wow. Super cool.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (Andaloons)*

sooo being as i am in aMKI i need immobilizer defeat no sai no egr etc,etc mafless,etc,etc. i spend $900 and i get all files,etc and i can flash my currently uni car or another ECU i have laying around as much as i want??
and since i am 80mm hemi tb i can adapt for that and when i replace my 630 with 870 replace that and my 3071 with 3082 and stock head to worked head with cams i can change files/tweak for that..all of this..over time,etc.
for one time $900??


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_sooo being as i am in aMKI i need immobilizer defeat no sai no egr etc,etc mafless,etc,etc. i spend $900 and i get all files,etc and i can flash my currently uni car or another ECU i have laying around as much as i want??
and since i am 80mm hemi tb i can adapt for that and when i replace my 630 with 870 replace that and my 3071 with 3082 and stock head to worked head with cams i can change files/tweak for that..all of this..over time,etc.
for one time $900??








basically


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (bwell01)*









is this a baseline pump gas map, cause it's pretty aggressive..I'd be afraid to run this on a big boost setup..


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (20aeman)*

This is my file on a gt28R w/ meth @ 15-20lbs
it all can be change to your own preference if your unhappy with what you get. Make the change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VRT at 8:54 AM 9-24-2009_


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_sooo being as i am in aMKI i need immobilizer defeat no sai no egr etc,etc mafless,etc,etc. i spend $900 and i get all files,etc and i can flash my currently uni car or another ECU i have laying around as much as i want??
and since i am 80mm hemi tb i can adapt for that and when i replace my 630 with 870 replace that and my 3071 with 3082 and stock head to worked head with cams i can change files/tweak for that..all of this..over time,etc.
for one time $900??

You get 1 file for 1 ecu. You can change what ever you want on the file. So if you want to upgrade the inj. the go to the section of the file that has fuel and bump up or down for the inj. size.
If he gave you access to every file for every ecu then their is no control or need for anyone to buy the unit. If you can go and program a file for your buddy also and so on. Heck you can start your own buisness


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_This is my file on a gt28R w/ meth @ 15-20lbs
it all can be change to your own preference if your unhappy with what you get. Make the change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



nice, now that i know the details it makes sense. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_
You get 1 file for 1 ecu. You can change what ever you want on the file. So if you want to upgrade the inj. the go to the section of the file that has fuel and bump up or down for the inj. size.
If he gave you access to every file for every ecu then their is no control or need for anyone to buy the unit. If you can go and program a file for your buddy also and so on. Heck you can start your own buisness









Is there a way to switch files via cruise control stalk?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_
You get 1 file for 1 ecu. You can change what ever you want on the file. So if you want to upgrade the inj. the go to the section of the file that has fuel and bump up or down for the inj. size.
If he gave you access to every file for every ecu then their is no control or need for anyone to buy the unit. If you can go and program a file for your buddy also and so on. Heck you can start your own buisness









Rob, Chris encrypts the cables to each ECU, this allows for only the one ECU to switch between files. For instance, I'm running the 1000cc inj file. He sent me the pump gas file, pump/meth file and the C16 file which can be switched via flash loader suite.
Weather you only have one file or three, it can only be switched within the one ECU.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
Is there a way to switch files via cruise control stalk? 

Nope, this required a proprietary board that needed to be put in. The newer generation files doesnt have this option. It would have to be reflashed. But if there are minor changes or one map, takes minutes.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nope, this required a proprietary board that needed to be put in. The newer generation files doesnt have this option. It would have to be reflashed. But if there are minor changes or one map, takes minutes.

so the "old school" pre maestro files can be done via cruise control...but maestro itself does it via the cable? Just making absolute sure....as the end goal is flexibility between e85 and pump gas.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Rob, Chris encrypts the cables to each ECU, this allows for only the one ECU to switch between files. For instance, I'm running the 1000cc inj file. He sent me the pump gas file, pump/meth file and the C16 file which can be switched via flash loader suite.
Weather you only have one file or three, it can only be switched within the one ECU.

Yes you are right but most will recieve just one file-I assume


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_
Yes you are right but most will recieve just one file-I assume









How's the raddo ?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (16plus4v)*

getting ready for paint








New audi deal








get to work


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (VRT)*

Geez word speads around fast huh, yeah I got it back. Better than it was before now. 
Before: 1997 A4, AEB ECU, 1000cc file, GT35R, 5spd 
Now: 2000 A4 w/ wideband ECU conversion from 2003, 1000cc Maestro, Bullseye S366R,S4 6spd trans.
Just gatheing all the bits to finish the new motor.
Have: Je 83mm coated pistons, Brute rods, Glyco bearings, New oil pump / chain / tensioner, Cat 3652's, new lifters, new non vvt chain tensioner
Need: Ferrea 1mm os valves, springs and retainers. The it all goes together. Won't betoo long from now. Although I dont plan on putting it on the road until spring.
Going to be working with Jay Thornton in regards to an intake manifold.
600awhp is the minimum I will settle for. On c16. Pump/ meth want 500awhp


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (16plus4v)*

By the way, the car is at Will's shop hybernating, your more than welcome to see how smooth the mafless 1000ccfile starts up when its 6*c outside


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (16plus4v)*

luck bastard
I would have jump on that deal myself


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (VRT)*

I ordered a 1000 file also for the rado


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (VRT)*

Did you get the harness and everything hooked up ?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (16plus4v)*

sent to IM


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (VRT)*

I realize only a single ECU is supported with a purchase.. but what about running the suite on different computers?? Is that allowed?
I was thinking of doing most of the work on a desktop, and then transferring over to a netbook to do the load and logging..


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (transient_analysis)*

ya ya I'm doing that now


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_ya ya I'm doing that now








Awesome
one more ?
can you do stock turbo tunes in addition to larger turbo tunes? I believe the answer is yes, but having the "backup" of a stock tune might come in handy once every 2 years in CA


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (transient_analysis)*

Its as simple as calling Chris and having him emailing you.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: **Its Here.. Introducing EURODYNE Maestro User Tunability** (16plus4v)*

sweet. jus making sure i had it all down


----------



## number1275 (Mar 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Its as simple as calling Chris and having him emailing you.


for additional $ or included in the price of the suite?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (number1275)*


_Quote, originally posted by *number1275* »_
for additional $ or included in the price of the suite?

Included. Most I could see anyone NEEDING is maybe 3 maps...
For instance myself,
94 Octane 1000cc file, 94 Octane + Meth 1000cc file and C16 Race 1000cc file.
I COULD have just a plain jane 94 oct file and tweak it for meth/ c16, but Chris already has these files set to go, so I'll utilize them and tweak further to benefit my particular setup.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (EugeneDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EugeneDubbin* »_After looking at the website, I was curious about cost/file availability with this for those of us who haven't yet gone big turbo but plan on doing so but want Maestro now? 
Will the (inevitable) big turbo file be offered for more $$, or does my $900 get me access to any ol file when I start swapping turbos about? I've waited this long to chip, I can wait a bit longer too if I need to.
Kinda a no-brainer over the hasty uni 'announcement' that seems to be stickied... this ought to be too.


so in totallity to have everything to use this what all is needed. sorry if this has been stated i have not read the entire thread.
i'm basically looking for what the cost is for everything, also im already chipped with an upsolute k03 file or does that not matter at


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (50trim S)*

$915... Out the door.. That includes whatever base map you choose.. You then have the capability to adjust your base tune to suit your future needs.. Ie.. You can adjust injector pulsewidth for bigger injectors, full control of fuel, boost, and timing maps, etc.. 
So in short.. You only pay for the Maestro once... Its just like standalone, except you start out with a great Eurodyne base map of your choosing.. You can start off with say an emissions delete ko3s file, or a Eurodyne BT file.. Either way you can adjust it to suit your needs.. And if you screw up your tuning you can just revert back to the base file, and start all over again...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

contemplating switching from uni..if i can be provided with all the things i need...jus waitin on a phone call.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_so in totallity to have everything to use this what all is needed. sorry if this has been stated i have not read the entire thread.

Why does anyone even write something like this? This is a 14 page thread, read it and THEN ask questions if they haven't been answered - repeats are one of the major issues with this forum. It doesn't matter than you have Upsolute flash, you'll need a Eurodyne file since the Maestro is only compatible with a Tapp tune


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
Why does anyone even write something like this? This is a 14 page thread, read it and THEN ask questions if they haven't been answered - repeats are one of the major issues with this forum. It doesn't matter than you have Upsolute flash, you'll need a Eurodyne file since the Maestro is only compatible with a Tapp tune

It's 50trim S buddy. Get used to it.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_It's 50trim S buddy. Get used to it.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*

I didn't see any maps dealing with dwell in the editor screenshots VRT was kind enough to post. 
And someone get a word to them requesting dwell maps?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (elRey)*

gotto wait till monday for mine, i was at work when fed ex showed up








i am really itching to do a back to back tweaked revo file verse off the shelf eurodyne (before tweaks)


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_gotto wait till monday for mine, i was at work when fed ex showed up








i am really itching to do a back to back tweaked revo file verse off the shelf eurodyne (before tweaks)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (kamahao112)*

I have been waiting to tear into my car but with big plans and a limited budget I've just been stocking parts and praying my stock slipping clutch lasted long enough till i was ready for my build.I didnt want to pay for several tunes waste money on parts for the ko3 like a tip or test pipe like I have in the past.Just to satisfy my need for speed.For once there is finaly a product on the market you can use through many phases.
This is going to be my 1st real performance mod after I do my clutch and rods.I cant wait to play with this







Finally theres something I can buy and get a increase in HP etc while still keeping my goal in mind and not haveing to spend $$ twice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_The aeb cars?? Yes. They are working on it.

is there any truth to this?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (smugfree3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smugfree3* »_
is there any truth to this?

dont see why not. With an aftermarket a/f gauge, tuning shouldnt be a problem with a good base map. Just will have to deal with no map and a maf


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
dont see why not. With an aftermarket a/f gauge, tuning shouldnt be a problem with a good base map. Just will have to deal with no map and a maf

yeah but as far as i kno the aeb ecu cannot be flashed, it requires a hard soldered in chip.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (smugfree3)*

The aeb ecu can be flashed.. I had my A4 re-flashed with different GIAC software a few times.. Took 15-20 min each time.. Tops.


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

cool. well, does anybody have any idea when well see this for the aeb me5 crowd then?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (smugfree3)*

Chris is currently developing the Maestro for the ME5 users, won't be long I'm sure. 
440cc, 630cc and 1000cc files are curently available. My old A4 ran the AEB 1000cc file w/ ford 4" MAF. Ran just as good as my current 1000cc file for the wideband ECU. A/F's were always spot on (11.6-11.9) and it never acted up.


----------



## Bigjuice (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Chris is currently developing the Maestro for the ME5 users, won't be long I'm sure. 
440cc, 630cc and 1000cc files are curently available. My old A4 ran the AEB 1000cc file w/ ford 4" MAF. Ran just as good as my current 1000cc file for the wideband ECU. A/F's were always spot on (11.6-11.9) and it never acted up. 


Now that's what I want to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bigjuice)*

Just bought mine, I will have it this week and will hopefully get rid of my CEL and get emissions done (finally!)...I'm also shooting for 23psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Why is this not available for my 2.0L yet!? this product is so badass.


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Bigjuice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigjuice* »_
Now that's what I want to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im gonna assume that me5 includes 557p ecu codes, cuz that what ive got.
but yeah, seriously. when i first went BT like, 4 years ago the only option i had was upsolute BT v.2. now, admittedly, this file has been badass for me and runs the absolute dogs**t out of the motor without blowing it up, i still cant delete emissions stuff/play around with stuff if i make changes such as cams etc. this product, if at all what its cracked up to be, will finally make it worth my while to spend the grand on a new tune.


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (smugfree3)*

YESSS!!!!! Ive been waiting for this ever since my friend got HONDATA KPRO for his RSX. THANK YOU CHRIS TAPP!!!!!!! My prayers have been answered!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (Boost Addicted)*

i wish this were available 1.5 years ago when i was puttin my stuff together


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

oh yeah we are now running 2000cc eurodyne custom file that we got done today at Eurodyne dyno, spinning bad to 685whp on the rollers
saving the best for fall show and go e-town oct 11


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (autoxtrem)*

haha sweet


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

*The way it works:*
1. You pay Arnold/Chris
2. Either send you the cable+suite (i.e. a black plastic box that contains "magic")
3. You get an email with a specific file which enables you to (wait for it...) _flash your car yourself_ (see said "magic") with the ecu map you need
4. Your car is faster
5. You have access to your ECU - enjoy deleting readiness, controlling boost, a/f, timing, etc., and data logging every change (every part you buy) to make sure things look good
6. Maestro = Linux of 1.8T tuning
I'm damn broke now


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
6. Maestro = Linux of 1.8T tuning


I totally agree. 
Maestro ~ build your own PC
APR, etc. ~ MAC


----------



## JakeAKAHarryPotter (Aug 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Is anyone that has this controlling boost with the N75?
Also, l88m22vette pm sent


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_*The way it works:*

5. You have access to your ECU - * enjoy deleting readiness * , controlling boost, a/f, timing, etc., and data logging every change (every part you buy) to make sure things look good

I'm damn broke now















 

are you positive the user has access to this part of the ecu? rear o2, sai, evap?? maybe even ability to turn off immo function?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (coreyj)*

did you bother to read any of the thread or even look at the pics I posted
p13


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_did you bother to read any of the thread or even look at the pics I posted
p13

ive been with this thread since day 1. i must have skipped over that page because you posted it on my birthday the 23rd and i had a little too much







to comprehend how to use a computer.
but anyway thats what i needed to see. thx. 

but any news on immobilizer? it would be nice to be able to use a gli or r32 cluster


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (coreyj)*

yes it can be done


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_yes it can be done

can you post a screenshot of that im curious


----------



## 7speed (May 18, 2006)

When will this be ready for my 2003 Audi A4. i am ready to buy it now.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Solob6)*

Right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (autoxtrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoxtrem* »_oh yeah we are now running 2000cc eurodyne custom file that we got done today at Eurodyne dyno, spinning bad to 685whp on the rollers
saving the best for fall show and go e-town oct 11


ID2000's ? Good stuff 8**whp ?


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

don`t think we can make that with the current turbo but WHP is just that... 164mph that is power.. so im going for ET


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

just flashed over my revo stage 3 file. 
wow, idles great, drivability is great, no popping/backfires on decell, spools slightly faster (assuming more aggressive boost building timing) its a whole new car. untill i popped a boost cap (atp top pipe) and ended the night early. did i mention that cap has been on there since 05. and just a couple eurodyne runs it went running for its life. i cant wait to fully open it up


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Son of a bitch. I should have waited a year to do my turbo change over.
Argh








*facepalm*


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_









I'm pissed at the timing. I want this, but last year when I did my setup I went Tapp 1000cc.
Had I waited, I could have had this. 
Just dropping that $$$ I can't afford dropping it again on this.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

There was a post on this thread that Tapp was doing the customer a deal price because he already had purchased his tune. *Maybe* he can do the same for you


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (VRT)*

Gdogg... You purchased the Tapp 1000cc file already ? Then all you need is to upgrade to Maestro... I don't see you having to pay ALL over again.. Call Chris and let him know what you want to do.


----------



## T3hD0gg (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_6. Maestro = Linux of 1.8T tuning

If only it were true pricewise...


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

I got the Tapp 840CC File. Doesn't Tapp still charge like $600 bucks for the Maestro software for existing Tapp file users? As opposed to $900 to new purchasers?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (jettaman18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman18t* »_I got the Tapp 840CC File. Doesn't Tapp still charge like $600 bucks for the Maestro software for existing Tapp file users? As opposed to $900 to new purchasers?

Its 499 for existing users


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I need to start saving for this. It really sucks driving a car with no way to tell how its running no vag com or maestro software. I accept donations haha


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (jettaman18t)*

Received big FedFex box, pulled FedEx bag out of box, took Eurodyne box out of bag, took Powertap and wire out of bubble wrap. *phew*







I'll get to something worth talking about tomorrow


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Received big FedFex box, pulled FedEx bag out of box, took Eurodyne box out of bag, took Powertap and wire out of bubble wrap. *phew*







I'll get to something worth talking about tomorrow

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 7speed (May 18, 2006)

Hopefully only 3 weeks to go before this is up and running for the B6 A4 - Im stoked


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Solob6)*

Sneak preview (notice official Eurodyne laptop support)


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Awesome!! Tide is most def the best laundry detergent available at any cost.. I'm curious to see what the Maestro can do for what is allready the best laundry detergent on the market


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

How does the licensing work? 
Like 499$ for my car since I have a tapp 1000cc tune, but lets say I wanted to use it on my wife's non-chipped 02 Jetta.
Would there be another license to purchase for that car or something? 
On top of that, I have a 99 Passat wiring harness & managemetn in my 89 MK2 Golf Syncro.
So I have 3 motronic cars.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

The PowerLoader (ie. dongle) is specific to the software, its not like Vag-Com where you buy one license and you can use it on whatever; the first time I tried to use the dongle the program wouldn't recognize it, and Chris had to add the dongle-specific number to the program to get it to work.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_How does the licensing work? 
Like 499$ for my car since I have a tapp 1000cc tune, but lets say I wanted to use it on my wife's non-chipped 02 Jetta.
Would there be another license to purchase for that car or something? 
On top of that, I have a 99 Passat wiring harness & managemetn in my 89 MK2 Golf Syncro.
So I have 3 motronic cars.

from what i was told, each ECU would be a separate purchase


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_The PowerLoader (ie. dongle) is specific to the software, its not like Vag-Com where you buy one license and you can use it on whatever; the first time I tried to use the dongle the program wouldn't recognize it, and Chris had to add the dongle-specific number to the program to get it to work.

I know, but I am guessing you can't just go around flashing and modifying everyones cars. 
I would like to know, because my wife keeps bugging me to make her car faster. 
Some modest boost and timing increases would be nice. But all of that is dependant upon cost and etc.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

Chris can put multiple licenses on each cable. At an additional cost. For instance, one person having two vehicles can have two ECU's and one cable.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

righetous


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Chris can put multiple licenses on each cable. At an additional cost. For instance, one person having two vehicles can have two ECU's and one cable.

That is fantastic.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dj96gls (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

anyone with it have anymore screen shots?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (dj96gls)*

L88m22vette is going to post a very comprehensive thread very soon.. Sit tight bro


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

I'm looking forward to it! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

i assume you can over ride any previous "flashed software" with this?


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

probably.. bits are bits








instead of writing over an existing tune, look on car-parts.net and find a 1.8t ecu for < $100.. then sell your existing tuned ecu for >> $100


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_i assume you can over ride any previous "flashed software" with this?

LOL!!! 
Look in his sig, hahahha


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

Finally i decided try eurodyne soft for my new setup and I bought to pagparts








With maestro tune.
AWW GT30 Methanol 630cc


----------



## SAGTI (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Gu4rDi4N)*

Myself and some other guys from here were trying to do something like this a while ago. The project ran out of steam due to the info needed was just impossible for us to get hold of. We made some progress (very little) but hit a brick wall. Its so great you guys have managed to do it AND especially the fact that you are offering it up to the enthusiast community. GREAT stuff and many props.
This is really awesome, this is what has always seperated the VW enthusiasts from the others. AWESOME guys.
I will be a customer ASAP.
I recently had a totally ridiculous quote from another tuning company for their faster logging software - I laughed at them and now I am laughing even harder.
From what I have read, I have gathered that once I have purchased the Maestro software for my car, I can tune another car if I purchase the base file for that ecu. Correct or not?





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (SAGTI)*

You can, you just have to make sure both tune licenses are covered with your Maestro unit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAGTI (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

At the risk of sounding dumb, what do you mean by license? EG - lets say a normal old flash done by a Eurodyne dealer would have cost $x, now with Maestro I can get the file for that same price or maybe less since I no longer have to use up someone elses time to do the flash. Now do I need to add a License fee or is it just a matter of Eurodyne automatically adding another license to my Maestro setup for the new ECU/file?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (SAGTI)*

Latest Software Release Updates
» Fri Nov 13, 2009 
Lots of new features added in the latest build of both the Maestro 7 and Eurodyne Reflash.
Maestro 7
- Added history of traced cells to logger
- Added colours to table view
- Added support for Audi A4 DBC cars (AEB) '97 - '99
- Added support for B6 Audi A4 '03 - '05
- Added support for Audi S4 2.7T
- Added support for Audi Allroad and A6 '00 - '02
Eurodyne Reflash
- Added support for Audi AEB B6 A4 '03 - '05 - Audi S4 '03 - '05
- User now has the ability to check and clear fault codes
- Added logging of measuring blocks


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (VRT)*

The Maestro firmware has also been undated to v1.5, those with lower versions OR version 0.0 need to send the unit to 
Eurodyne
39 Cleopatra Dr.
Ottawa Ontario
Canada K2G 0B6
http://www.eurodyne.ca/forum/v...&t=30


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

Added support for Audi *Allroad* and A6 '00 - '02
OMFG... here I come!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (julex)*

F it I'm buying an allroad next year for a daily.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (julex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *julex* »_Added support for Audi *Allroad* and A6 '00 - '02
OMFG... here I come! 

You guys have no idea








Allroad 1/4 mile run 


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:17 PM 12-28-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Old news Al


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

nasty!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Old news Al









yes it is. well, i'm in the midst of an e85 campaign on my own little green booger golf thats been on stands since 05. Flat top 2.0L pistons, Brutes, Hi impedence 1200-1900cc's, Maestro and some weird vbanded turbo...


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yea I may venture into the ID2000's since Marc is running them for his race file there is already a base race gas file there, then I can run the 1000's for pump lol


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

yeah and we the intention to use alot of that 2000cc injector in 2010 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so that file will better


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (autoxtrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoxtrem* »_yeah and we the intention to use alot of that 2000cc injector in 2010 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so that file will better

hey Marc, Chris was telling me your really pushing for a real 2 step. Any news on the development of this ?
Also, why don't you guys tune a pump gas file too


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes it is. well, i'm in the midst of an e85 campaign on my own little green booger golf thats been on stands since 05. Flat top 2.0L pistons, Brutes, Hi impedence 1200-1900cc's, Maestro and some weird vbanded turbo...


Argh.... that reminds me.... I missed the entire E85 season of testing my off the shelf tune upgrading, chasing issues and etc.
Come warm weather, I want to get back to that...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

Forgive me for not doing some catch-up reading, but has anyone confirm ign dwell table tuning?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (autoxtrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoxtrem* »_yeah and we the intention to use alot of that 2000cc injector in 2010 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so that file will better

2000cc injectors would not be my thing for a daily or street car. But we'll see. There are some new generation injectors that I'm going to be testing out pretty soon.


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

we do the too the limit tune then you use the maestro to tune it down for pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Arnold those ID2000 idle like stock car zero difference from the 1000cc rochester i was running awesome injector.
Yes im pushing like mad a real 2 step with stock ecu and yes it's coming along Chris said it's alot of fwork but will get it done for our next season. That is a key ingredient that our drag car will need for 2010, that was missed this year.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (autoxtrem)*

Awesome stuff Marc, I can't wait for 35-40psi awd launches making boost at the tree.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (autoxtrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoxtrem* »_we do the too the limit tune then you use the maestro to tune it down for pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Arnold those ID2000 idle like stock car zero difference from the 1000cc rochester i was running awesome injector.
Yes im pushing like mad a real 2 step with stock ecu and yes it's coming along Chris said it's alot of fwork but will get it done for our next season. That is a key ingredient that our drag car will need for 2010, that was missed this year. 


Oh i understand. Not just talking about the idle. You have a 2.0L w/ big piping, no obstructions, moving alot more air even at idle then an average 1.8L motor. Your duty cycle can be played with... obviously, 2000cc injectors are purpose injectors and ppl arent going to be using them on a standard app...


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Arnold, are there tunes available to us that support the euro map sensor that we can use?
I'd like to go to that if possible, just because I like the idea of my ECU knowing what is going on more.
I think autoxtrem folk were using that sensor?


----------



## buttman226 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Haters keep hating. This software is business, and Chris has encrypted his software to protect duplication from it.

I'm sorry man I work in IT and really smart hackers can hack anything. Encryption only takes time to break, even if it is 128+ bit encryption. I mean for godsake hackers will hack stuff that is embedded in the chip and has to be cracked via a microscope. Check out slashdot.org or hackaday.com to see what hackers are capable of.
On a side note, great software, I'm going to buy it for my car.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (buttman226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buttman226* »_
I'm sorry man I work in IT and really smart hackers can hack anything. Encryption only takes time to break, even if it is 128+ bit encryption. I mean for godsake hackers will hack stuff that is embedded in the chip and has to be cracked via a microscope. Check out slashdot.org or hackaday.com to see what hackers are capable of.
On a side note, great software, I'm going to buy it for my car.


For someone to go out of their way that far to spend HOURS to try and crack the encryption instead of the $400 extra to buy the damn cable then all the power to them. But that's just nonsense and completely cheap ass.
Just remember, each file the "CHRIS" emails you is also encrypted and licensed to that specific cable and ECU. So where does that leave you ? 
Point: You have to pay to play, thieves belong in jail.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_Arnold, are there tunes available to us that support the euro map sensor that we can use?
I'd like to go to that if possible, just because I like the idea of my ECU knowing what is going on more.
I think autoxtrem folk were using that sensor?

Well, I wont say they are 'available'. I suppose there are or will be provisions to scale one if needed. But right now, the only one available is basically a beta not release-able. So in the most convoluted way to give you an answer Gary, no...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I know I asked you about this as well Arnold, do you think it would really make a difference?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well, I wont say they are 'available'. I suppose there are or will be provisions to scale one if needed. But right now, the only one available is basically a beta not release-able. So in the most convoluted way to give you an answer Gary, no...


Arnold that makes sense to me, I love convoluted answers.

Can one of you guys post a screenshot of what kind of injector features are adjustable?
I am deciding between swapping back to siemens 630cc injectors or moving to injector dynamics 1000cc's when I pickup maestro.


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

hi alll just done all 16 pages very cool reading 
one question im from uk and we have 99oct super unleaded would the base maps be able to take this into account ?


----------



## iLove2dubb (Feb 3, 2008)

If you have already paid for software, is there an option to upgrade where you only pay the difference in price?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (iLove2dubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iLove2dubb* »_If you have already paid for software, is there an option to upgrade where you only pay the difference in price?

yes


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Is this available for narrowband cars? I can't remember if I asked this question before but I know the UNI is supposed to be compatible with narrowband ecu's


----------



## 2literA2 (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (JakeAKAHarryPotter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JakeAKAHarryPotter* »_Is anyone that has this controlling boost with the N75?
Also, l88m22vette pm sent









I plan to... check out my build over at Audizine for more details:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...18583


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Oh man what a tease! I have my cable I am waiting on Arnold to get me the logon information so I can download the software from eurodyne and start 2ning my ride.
I have such a nerd boner for this. I can't wait to get this thing iron'd out and running proper.
Arnold, plz halp


----------



## MikeD86 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

Post some logs in the other thread when you get some tuniong done!!!!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (MikeD86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeD86* »_Post some logs in the other thread when you get some tuniong done!!!!










Will do. Tomorrow I am leaving from DC/Bodymore Murderland to Chicago for a family turbo car gathering and tuning session.
Should be fun!
I am going to spend a lot of time on part throttle, on/off throttle all over the map as well as idle and off idle.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

good stuff


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (The*Fall*Guy)*

hi guys....
i have a 2002, TT 225. 
I plan on getting rid of the MAF, putting in an ABF head, and deleting all the emissions stuff, and also bigger turbo, exhaust, injectors.
SO...should i first do a wideband ecu swap THEN get the maestro?? I imagine if i buy maestro now, ill need to keep the MAF.
AFTER I get maestro, will the car pass emissions if the testing center plugs into the OBD port?? (virginia) Or would i need to swap back all the stock stuff (including narrow band ecu).?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_hi guys....
i have a 2002, TT 225. 
I plan on getting rid of the MAF, putting in an ABF head, and deleting all the emissions stuff, and also bigger turbo, exhaust, injectors.
SO...should i first do a wideband ecu swap THEN get the maestro?? I imagine if i buy maestro now, ill need to keep the MAF.
AFTER I get maestro, will the car pass emissions if the testing center plugs into the OBD port?? (virginia) Or would i need to swap back all the stock stuff (including narrow band ecu).?

Yes, do the wideband swap if you can. You'll ultimately get a better, more powerful tune. I think you mean AEB head, not ABF, unless you plan on a Euro 16v head







You should have no problem passing via obd2 port.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks, yes, aeb....im selling a bunch of stuff now to pay for all this...including abf stuff.


----------



## VWtuner-nl (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello, 
I mailed directly to eurodyne and pagparts but didn`t get a respond from both companies.
so I`ll try overhere
I`m interested in buying the maestro 7 tuning suite, but I don`t know if it is available for my car.
it`s for an Audi S3 1.8T from 2000.
thanks,
martijn. 


_Modified by VWtuner-nl at 12:14 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (VWtuner-nl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWtuner-nl* »_Hello, 
I mailed directly to eurodyne and pagparts but didn`t get a respond from both companies.
so I`ll try overhere
I`m interested in buying the maestro 7 tuning suite, but I don`t know if it is available for my car.
it`s for an Audi S3 1.8T from 2000.
thanks,
martijn. 

_Modified by VWtuner-nl at 12:14 PM 2-12-2010_

Its a 2000 narrowband and euro-spec ecu. Its not fully tested at this point Martijn.


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the maestro wont work on any European ECU?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_the maestro wont work on any European ECU?









not saying that it will not. there are many different ecu's and some that we've encountered that arent in the norm as far as software compatibility, but Eurodyne is forever researching and working w/ these files to cover all the possibilities. When inquiring from overseas, we would need the ecu number first and then we can go from there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWtuner-nl (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks for the reply.
I will look for the ECU number and post it, then we can see if it might be possible.
martijn


----------



## VWtuner-nl (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (VWtuner-nl)*

Herewith a picture of the ECU.
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-K8XEATCY.jpg
Please have a look if it`s possible


----------



## dantheman18t (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_the maestro wont work on any European ECU?









I got maestro and im in the uk


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (dantheman18t)*

Will I be able to upload and retune other 1.8ts that have eurodyne shelf files? Once I have the maestro setup id like to tune a few of my buddies that are going eurodyne from around the area is this possible?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*

Unless you are a dealer you cannot use the cable on multiple cars. This is unless Chris puts a license on the cable for more than one car. Which I'm sure he could do.. But at someones expense...


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

can you control boost levels i flashed mine today... Im running a cts kit with a boost valve dual stage manual boost controller and before the flash i had it set at 15 psi and now after the new flash its spiking 20 psi which i do not want .. at least not yet.. the boost controllers high and low setting are almost all they way out.... is there anything that i can do through programming to turn it down or no


----------



## antichip (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

I was sold till I read that.
If I but a 900 dollar "TOOL" it had better work on more than one car.
Thats all this is is a tool, to restrict it to just one ecu is crooked, rotten, dirty, and just plain greedy.
Sears don't charge me anymore for a multimeter I'll use on bunches of different applications.
in summary
this is awesome
this is a crock


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (antichip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichip* »_I was sold till I read that.
If I but a 900 dollar "TOOL" it had better work on more than one car.
Thats all this is is a tool, to restrict it to just one ecu is crooked, rotten, dirty, and just plain greedy.
Sears don't charge me anymore for a multimeter I'll use on bunches of different applications.
in summary
this is awesome
this is a crock

I guess Eurodyne can take their 2 yr and going development project and just give it away.. sure. I wouldnt be averse to this as I can buy one module and tune unlimited cars and shred my dealership status with them. I would hope to never wake from that dream...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Think of it as a $750 chip with $150 worth of extras.
A key is just a tool to open/start the car. Why the hell does it not open and start all the cars I want !! ???? What a crock!!~!


_Modified by elRey at 12:45 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (antichip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichip* »_I was sold till I read that.
If I but a 900 dollar "TOOL" it had better work on more than one car.
Thats all this is is a tool, to restrict it to just one ecu is crooked, rotten, dirty, and just plain greedy.
Sears don't charge me anymore for a multimeter I'll use on bunches of different applications.
in summary
this is awesome
this is a crock

Idiot. Look at what you get from other tuners for this amount of money. Not even half what you get here. 
And you can use some features on multiple cars like reading and clearing fault codes


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (antichip)*

i love how he created a user name and his first post was to say how much he hates this chip......his user name is antichip!! he made the account JUST for this post....


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have a laptop and a netbook does anyone know if i can load it on both and use the same file and what not


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

also for those of you running a n75 valve with your maestro what type of settings do you have it at and for whaaat psi is it giving you


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

and how do you switch between pump n ras gas


----------



## antichip (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

I am actually against any added "mod chip" not a straight software tune. I use this same name on many forums covering all areas of interest, from cnc zone to wiimods and rc helis' same name, so whatever. 

This is not a key it is a tool. 
And I guess it would really depend on what the charge was per other ecu or whatever, 
I guess I will wait for the Chinese knock off,

I really want this,(I have no other vw, or know anyone that does), but it is down to a matter of principle.
Name calling? wow your cool, I'm just expressing an opinion. 
freakin fanboys can't take criticism

Are there are other chip tunes that allow for adjustment of tune after the initial tune?


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: (antichip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichip* »_I
I guess I will wait for the Chinese knock off


Really? Can you do your waiting blindfolded in traffic, please?

_Quote, originally posted by *antichip* »_
Name calling? wow your cool, I'm just expressing an opinion. 
freakin fanboys can't take criticism


I have read, and re-read. He is wrong. You are not an idiot. Calling you an idiot is an insult to idiots. You are a clown, a fool and a buffoonish degenerate.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (antichip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichip* »_I was sold till I read that.
If I but a 900 dollar "TOOL" it had better work on more than one car.
Thats all this is is a tool, to restrict it to just one ecu is crooked, rotten, dirty, and just plain greedy.
Sears don't charge me anymore for a multimeter I'll use on bunches of different applications.
in summary
this is awesome
this is a crock

No software for any car is going to allow you to flashload on more than one vehicle. Where's the sense in this? This is an additional option on top of the software. It's not really a tool, it's more like a feature .. understand ? It doesn't fix anything it can only better the original tune when used properly. Tools fix and replace, this changes and modifies.
Vag Com is a tool, snap on scanners are tools, diagnostic items are tools.. This is a beneficial item in terms of file adjustability.
I'm beginning to think blackedoutaudi=fatjohnperformance=victory=antichip


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (antichip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichip* »_I was sold till I read that.
If I but a 900 dollar "TOOL" it had better work on more than one car.
Thats all this is is a tool, to restrict it to just one ecu is crooked, rotten, dirty, and just plain greedy.
Sears don't charge me anymore for a multimeter I'll use on bunches of different applications.
in summary
this is awesome
this is a crock

Plain greedy? Have you ever looked into tools that aren't a hammer or screwdriver? I can show you plenty of tools that cost more than $900 that are just for home use or the basics - the really specialized tools cost thousands of $$, and since this is the only DIY tuning suite for our ECU then I think its a deal. If you want it for free, go ahead and sit at YOUR bench and design/produce your own USB dongle, hack the ECU/write your own code for a tuning program, and then get them to talk to each other and the car. Once you get this done (after months/years of time, money, opportunity cost) just give it away. Does that sound dumb? No? Well then, I think we all know who the actual tool in this thread is...

_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_I'm beginning to think blackedoutaudi=fatjohnperformance=victory=antichip
















oh please no


----------



## antichip (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Like I said just expressing my opinion and asking questions.
*** a$$ fanboys anyway.



_Modified by antichip at 7:29 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (antichip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichip* »_I am actually against any added "mod chip" not a straight software tune. I use this same name on many forums covering all areas of interest, from cnc zone to wiimods and rc helis' same name, so whatever. 

This is not a key it is a tool. 
And I guess it would really depend on what the charge was per other ecu or whatever, 
I guess I will wait for the Chinese knock off,

I really want this,(I have no other vw, or know anyone that does), but it is down to a matter of principle.
Name calling? wow your cool, I'm just expressing an opinion. 
freakin fanboys can't take criticism

Are there are other chip tunes that allow for adjustment of tune after the initial tune?


I dont think there are fanboys here. Some of these guys are end users and know what this tech is about. If you actually had this tool opened up in front of you and actually used the software and cable, you would wonder how ppl would knock off a product like this. Its developed on different ecus, different platforms and there are major differences b/w them. Wideband, narrowband, partial CAN-BUS, etc etc. The knockoff companies cant even get a KWP cable right (many have been known to wipe out ecu's), and you're going to trust a 'knockoff' company to understand the nuances of ECU architecture? The technology is changing on a weekly basis as things are being added and/or enhanced. Firmware is updated constantly to reflect this. Right, look for this on ebay...
I see you're on cnc zone. Well, if you want to set up your machine correctly, there are no real short cuts. I've modded my cnc mills a few different ways now, first taking the short route... Needless to say, I wasted a couple of grand and realized that for proper results, there are no shortcuts.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hey al do you know ever theres ever going to be a manual or guide for maestro..... would be nice to have and know exactly what everylil thing does


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

A lot of your local tuners can guides you through this program. It's ver main stream and very close to the next other SEM ecu's on the market. All of the tables and such are controlled the same way. 
You may even be able to search on certain topics using google and stumble accross som aem, megasquirt etc tech forums. For the most part it can give you an idea on what these technical changes will perform on the ecu.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_Hey al do you know ever theres ever going to be a manual or guide for maestro..... would be nice to have and know exactly what everylil thing does

Yes, there will be. Rumor also has it that the software will also allow the ecu to do much of the tuning


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Autotune lol


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

antichip = troll. end


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_antichip = fatjonperformance = blackedoutaudi = victory = troll. end


----------



## Mmmboost (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes, there will be. Rumor also has it that the software will also allow the ecu to do much of the tuning










Any idea when this functionality will be available?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mmmboost* »_

Any idea when this functionality will be available?


dont know but now you get 2 step and no lift shift to play with as well


----------



## Mmmboost (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

Not a clue. 
I just got my base file last night so i was messing around with the software a bit before my turbo and manifold show up.


----------



## north (Sep 22, 2010)

Bump for an amazing software/flash package. Will be purchasing this when I get my next car. And to think I was considering uni....UCK


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Dmdusn* »_My wife is gonna be mad at me very soon.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> No wife = no problem


 LOL true! thats why his wife its going to be mad because its going to be his ex wife jeje.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

north said:


> Bump for an amazing software/flash package. Will be purchasing this when I get my next car. And to think I was considering uni....UCK


 Have Uni... wish I had Maestro


----------



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

*Is/will it be possible to load 2 files and switch between them via CC stalk?*



20aeman said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
> Nope, this required a proprietary board that needed to be put in. The newer generation files doesnt have this option. It would have to be reflashed. But if there are minor changes or one map, takes minutes.
> 
> so the "old school" pre maestro files can be done via cruise control...but maestro itself does it via the cable? Just making absolute sure....as the end goal is flexibility between e85 and pump gas.


I apologise for not being able to read through all posts!
I would like to know if with the updated Maestro Tuning Suite is there the possibility to load 2 files for 2 different fuels and to be able to use the CC stalk to switch as with the preMaestro years back?
I would upgrade on the spot.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread is dead bro.. Hit the maestro sticky at the top of the page :facepalm:


----------

